# election results thread as they happen



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

since there isn't one, i thought i'd start one

FML


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2012)

Labour candidates and wo
rkers are sounding chipper at Splott 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/may/03/local-election-results-live-coverage


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 3, 2012)

you gonna be up for the duration? I'll be up all night so if there's any others planning on ruining their circadian rhythm and seeing the results as they come in then here's the place to be.

Anyway Nick Robinson's already said that BoJo is gonna win Mayor of London, and the figure that's being bandied about for Labour a success is a gain of about 700 council seats. I suspect it'll be slightly less.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2012)

Scottish results won't be in until tomorrow afternoon, since the STV system means the count will take a loooooooooong time.

The results programme on telly tomorrow is called Scotland Decides.  In fairness, it should more accurately be called (Some of) Scotland Decided.


----------



## elbows (May 3, 2012)

Bah, just checked out the expected timetable for results and its a long drawn out thing. A good sense of the council vote share by 3am, far more certainty by 6am, and then a dribble of various mayoral-related results from around the country during the afternoon, with London result not expected till maybe 11pm on Friday.

Reckon I'll probably last till somewhere between 2am and 4am but if the coverage is especially dull then I might have to sleep on this one.


----------



## peterkro (May 3, 2012)

If Newsnight is anything to go by,I'll be digging up tins of baked beans and reestablishing my Swiss gunrunner contacts tomorrow.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

I've just been on oddschecker.com and it seemed to say ken was the favourite.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2012)

My favourite bit about the all night election results is Dimbleby becoming more and more irritable and short tempered the more tired he becomes.


----------



## oryx (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I've just been on oddschecker.com and it seemed to say ken was the favourite.


 Oh please! Oh please! Not another four years of Boris......


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

by the way can anyone find the oddschecker.com page for betting on the liverpool mayor? i tried to place a bet yesterday but you had to put a deposit down first and it cost too much


----------



## twentythreedom (May 3, 2012)

Boris is a cunt. Just sayin...


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

http://www.oddschecker.com/specials/politics-and-election/london-mayoral-election/next-mayor


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> since there isn't one, i thought i'd start one
> 
> FML


fml - for myself?


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

fuck my life (i think)


----------



## Balbi (May 3, 2012)

Libs got 4.4% in first ward declared. Pallion in Sunderland. Labour hold, 66% - 3% swing to them from Tories.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 3, 2012)

Sheffield not counting their council or mayoral votes until the morning - so no news from here until tomorrow.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> fuck my life (i think)


well, make your mind up.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Libs got 4.4% in first ward declared. Pallion in Sunderland. Labour hold, 66% - 3% swing to them from Tories.


 
thank god i read the post before and i thought u said libs got 66%


----------



## Balbi (May 3, 2012)

UKIP outpolled Tories in SUnderland Redhill. 388 to 125. Lab 1887.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> thank god i read the post before and i thought u said libs got 66%


you wouldn't be posting if you'd read right, you'd be on the floor gasping out your last few breaths after suffering a severe heart attack.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Sheffield not counting their council or mayoral votes until the morning - so no news from here until tomorrow.


 
...edited because it would be embarrassing to sheffield people to know what's really causing the delay...


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Balbi said:


> UKIP outpolled Tories in SUnderland Redhill. 388 to 125. Lab 1887.


 
Do you have a link to these balbi?


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I've just been on oddschecker.com and it seemed to say ken was the favourite.


betfair is a better judge imo. on that they have johnson trading as 1/33 favorutie (ie bet £33 to win £1) and livinstone on 25/1

would be very very very surprised if it doesn't pan out like that


----------



## Balbi (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Do you have a link to these balbi?


 
Coming through on twitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> betfair is a better judge imo. on that they have johnson trading as 1/33 favorutie (ie bet £33 to win £1) and livinstone on 25/1
> 
> would be very very very surprised if it doesn't pan out like that


what's the technical term for 1/33? it's not double carpet, which is the other way round.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Coming through on twitter.


 
Are they reliable though? Are these ones that are actually declared or just wishful thinking?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Are they reliable though? Are these ones that are actually declared or just wishful thinking?


it's bloody twitter, of course it's not reliable. don't you remember all the reports of rioting on twitter last year which turned out to be bollocks?


----------



## peterkro (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the technical term for 1/33? it's not double carpet, which is the other way round.


Reverse double carpet.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Reverse double carpet.


underlay


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the technical term for 1/33? it's not double carpet, which is the other way round.


not sure if there is one?

for anyone doubting johnson having this in the bag - consider he is 1/33 to be mayor and on the same site mitt romney is 'only' 1/25 to be the republican nominee for president (ie johnson is more likely to win the mayoral election than mitt romney is to be republican nominee!)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> not sure if there is one?
> 
> for anyone doubting johnson having this in the bag - consider he is 1/33 to be mayor and on the same site mitt romney is 'only' 1/25 to be the republican nominee for president (ie johnson is more likely to win the mayoral election than mitt romney is to be republican nominee!)


no it doesn't, it means that the bookmakers think it's more likely (and fuck loads of money's been shovelled onto johnson). and comparing odds from two different things is silly.


----------



## Balbi (May 3, 2012)

They're from the ITV reporter on twitter.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2012)

Sneaked into the preston count. Nothing happening yet sorry...


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Balbi said:


> They're from the ITV reporter on twitter.


 
Have they actually been declared? or is he just saying it?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I've just been on oddschecker.com and it seemed to say ken was the favourite.


 
33/1 on Betfair


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

I've seen bookies get things spectacularly wrong. Exit polls too. Wait and see.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've seen bookies get things spectacularly wrong. Exit polls too. Wait and see.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2012)

These tweets are from ITV's Gerry Foley.​​#le2012 1st Lab gain in Sunderland from Con .. In Washington S by 1802 to 757 ..​#le2012 UKIP out poll Tories in Sunderland Redhill ward by 388 to 125​#le12 5 th tory loss in Sunderland as st chads goes to labour ... Just in Tories lose 6 th sear​This is from Phil Maylor.
Wow. Early indications are that there will be no Lib Dem councillors left in Salford after tonight. #LE2012​This is from Adnad Rashid.
@thegreenparty may have won a beach head victory in #Dudley. Their candidate looks very pleased. #LE2012​​from Guardian site​


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Wow. Early indications are that there will be no Lib Dem councillors left in Salford after tonight. #LE2012​This is from Adnad Rashid.


rejoice rejoice as margaret thatcher once said


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no it doesn't, it means that the bookmakers think it's more likely (and fuck loads of money's been shovelled onto johnson). and comparing odds from two different things is silly.


well i hate to be pedantic about this but it isn't the bookmakers who set the odds on betfair - its an open market where punters back and lay against each other. in fact you will find quite often that bookmakers will check what something is trading at on betfair then set their own prices accordingly.

also you will find it is more than likely pretty much the same people trading in the mayoral race odds as are trading in the republican nominee odds - in which case you could make the comparisson


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

go back to your constituencies and prepare for government


----------



## RaverDrew (May 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've seen bookies get things spectacularly wrong. Exit polls too. Wait and see.


 
<sticks a cheeky fiver on Ken>


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> not sure if there is one?
> 
> for anyone doubting johnson having this in the bag - consider he is 1/33 to be mayor and on the same site mitt romney is 'only' 1/25 to be the republican nominee for president (ie johnson is more likely to win the mayoral election than mitt romney is to be republican nominee!)


Just because those are the odds for romney doesn't mean that someone will take you up on that bet. It's an exchange...


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 3, 2012)

> Early indications are that there will be no Lib Dem councillors left in Salford after tonight.


 
I am so proud I could cry. I fucking love Salford.

Wonder how George Tapp got on, he's a top guy.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2012)

The intro music is very dramatic, isn't it.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2012)

Guardian says the Lib Dems are hoping only to get thrashed.  . Wipeout would be nice.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

Reckon I'll be up for most of this too. Always love to see a Tory being ousted.

Almost even better when it's a Lib Dem.


----------



## laptop (May 3, 2012)

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17920847 says:
> 
> *1900:* Glasgow result due, first London Assembly seats may start to be declared
> *2000: *Woking result due
> *2300: *London Mayor and Assembly result expected


 
* sleep, then *


----------



## peterkro (May 3, 2012)

I know I'm a bit pissed but I thought the news night guy said next week I'll be in Angkor Wat ,possibly he said I'll anchor that  .


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> well i hate to be pedantic about this but it isn't the bookmakers who set the odds on betfair - its an open market where punters back and lay against each other. in fact you will find quite often that bookmakers will check what something is trading at on betfair then set their own prices accordingly.
> 
> also you will find it is more than likely pretty much the same people trading in the mayoral race odds as are trading in the republican nominee odds - in which case you could make the comparisson


the point still stands, that odds are not simply a calculation of the probability of an event but include considerations like how much people are prepared to lose, how much money has been placed on a particular outcome and what comparable sites are suggesting are realistic prices: it's not like someone's sat down with a book of probability and a calculator to establish the likelihood of an event. while people betting on one election may also be involved in betting on another, a comparison between two completely different processes, with one simply on the identity of the republican nominee (the outcome of which will be formally determined by the convention) - binka, i know you're not stupid so it is surprising that you can't see you're comparing apples and monkey glands.


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just because those are the odds for romney doesn't mean that someone will take you up on that bet. It's an exchange...


not sure what you mean? there is money sitting on the site now waiting for someone to back romney at 1/25


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2012)

Large swing to Labour suggested so far.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Large swing to Labour suggested so far.


as long as livingstone wins and the boris buses are consigned to the scrap heap i'll be reasonably content.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Liberal democrats crossing their fingers and hoping it's just bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Liberal democrats crossing their fingers and hoping it's just bad.


there'll be bodies of former lib dem cllrs swinging from bridges round the country, some there voluntarily others less willingly


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2012)

Saida Varsi or however she spells her name accepting it's going to be a bad night for the Tories, but is trying to say we should look at the circumstances surrounding why they won those seats in the first place.  So not the ridiculous measures you've put in place now then.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

I love how they have the worst pictures of the politicians in the background.


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the point still stands, that odds are not simply a calculation of the probability of an event but include considerations like how much people are prepared to lose, how much money has been placed on a particular outcome and what comparable sites are suggesting are realistic prices: it's not like someone's sat down with a book of probability and a calculator to establish the likelihood of an event. while people betting on one election may also be involved in betting on another, a comparison between two completely different processes, with one simply on the identity of the republican nominee (the outcome of which will be formally determined by the convention) - binka, i know you're not stupid so it is surprising that you can't see you're comparing apples and monkey glands.


obviosuly it isnt an exact match for probability - if it was it would be impossible to make money gambling (the only way to make money long term is to enter a market where the odds on offer dont reflect the true probability) however i would be very very very surprised if the odds dont refelct the general chances (betfair has been wrong before but mostly on sports where a couple of injury time goals changes odds in running, i dont think ive ever seen odds on the politics section being as clear cut and then the favourite not going on to win)

and all i'll say about comparisons is if you have 1 perosn who is laying on two markets (mayoral and repuclican nominee) and he is laying 1/33 on one market and 1/25 on the other market it is fair to say that person would consider the 1/33 market the more likely to happen


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2012)

According to my approximate count, if the rest of the ballots follow the same pattern, I think lavalette has won. Its fairly close though, so no promises...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

The beeb has every graphic going on bbc 1, they can walk around them and everything, it's very impressive.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2012)

"Boris has held Bristols - that's just a rumour so far"


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

how do you know?


----------



## laptop (May 3, 2012)

If they were your Bristols he'd held, you'd probably know.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> not sure what you mean? there is money sitting on the site now waiting for someone to back romney at 1/25


They could have put that money on much earlier in the race and not cancelled their bet, left it unmatched?


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They could have put that money on much earlier in the race and not cancelled their bet, left it unmatched?


still not sure what point you're making tbh? i said romney was 1/25 - if you have money in your account you can go on the site and back at 1/25 right now


----------



## Red Storm (May 3, 2012)

Lab hold Sunderland


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2012)

binka said:


> still not sure what point you're making tbh? i said romney was 1/25 - if you have money in your account you can go on the site and back at 1/25 right now


I could, but would anyone match that bet?.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 3, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Lab hold Sunderland


 
Any news on how George Tapp is getting on in Ordsall?


----------



## sunny jim (May 3, 2012)

Hope not Hate are saying that the last BNP councillor in Burnley is going to lose her seat, according to votes counted so far.


----------



## where to (May 3, 2012)

> The BBC's elections expert Professor John Curtice
> says we may need to keep a watch on UKIP this evening. So far in six wards in which they stood they have averaged 21% of the vote. Perhaps more importantly in the three of these wards that they also contested last year their vote is up by as much as 7 points on 12 months ago. Too early to make too much of this - but do not be surprised if we have more to say about this later in the night.


 
tonight may back up recent polling that has UKIP on up to 10%.

why are UKIP getting this support now?  they have only ever had peaks like this at European Elections in the past.  is this the xenophobic vote shifting from the BNP, is this disgruntled Tories (if so why are they disgruntled?) or is this some vague vote for protectionism/ "Britain First"?


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

Plymouth council may have gone directly from the tories to labour.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

where to said:


> tonight may back up recent polling that has UKIP on up to 10%.
> 
> why are UKIP getting this support now? they have only ever had peaks like this at European Elections in the past. is this the xenophobic vote shifting from the BNP, is this disgruntled Tories (if so why are they disgruntled?) or is this some vague vote for protectionism/ "Britain First"?


let's wait for the psephologists to investigate


----------



## weepiper (May 3, 2012)

Sunderland: Lib Dem: 0


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2012)

I didn't even know there were any tories in sunderland


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2012)

Labour have won a seat in Basildon from the Tories. In the Pitsea ward, Labour won 932 seats, the Tories 564, Ukip 323 - and the Lib Dems just 97.

From Guardian again.


----------



## binka (May 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I could, but would anyone match that bet?.


yes they would. there is £13k waiting to lay romney at 1/25


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 3, 2012)

The right-wing is going mad mate that's why, they're being pulled to the really extreme right by their own supporters, nothing short of the Hobbesian state of nature will do for these wingnuts. Look at the Tea Party in the USA, which is going to almost certainly guarentee an Obama victory, or the UMP in france, where Sarkozy has managed to alienate a lot of the centre-right people who would normally vote for him. Same thing happening here.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> tonight may back up recent polling that has UKIP on up to 10%.
> 
> why are UKIP getting this support now? they have only ever had peaks like this at European Elections in the past. is this the xenophobic vote shifting from the BNP, is this disgruntled Tories (if so why are they disgruntled?) or is this some vague vote for protectionism/ "Britain First"?


 
I think the third point mainly.  I think in times like this, finding an easy scapegoat is attractive, and if you're not paying masses of attention / a bit of a moron (because you'd have to be to vote UKIP), the 'foreigners are the nasty people taking your jobs' bandwagon is hugely attractive.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> yes they would. there is £13k waiting to lay romney at 1/25


No there isn't, I don't think you understand betfair.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/interactive/2012/may/03/local-elections-2012-live-results

Tories -7 Labour +14 LibDem -3 so far for Council seats


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Labour have won a seat in Basildon from the Tories. In the Pitsea ward, Labour won 932 seats, the Tories 564, Ukip 323 - and the* Lib Dems just 97.*
> 
> From Guardian again.


rejoice rejoice


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)

My plan for a drink every time Lib Dems lose a councillor will end in liver failure.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

lol "no change for the lib-dems but that was a bad result anyway"


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

According to bbc one of the tories in oxfordshire has lost his seat to the lib-dems


----------



## josef1878 (May 4, 2012)

My mate is getting over £150 for doing a polling station today. Down from £198 last time. That's almost a 25% swing to austerity.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

How many council seats are up tonight? Labour's got 40 out of 46 so far, I presume this is unrepresentative


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

wow, Warsi on BBC is implying that the new UKIP candidates are former BNP candidates.


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> wow, Warsi on BBC is implying that the new UKIP candidates are former BNP candidates.


 
Nick Robinson did a journalism


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

No shortage of glum lib-dems in grimsby.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Cons hold Castle Point.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

> 0008:  Student Michael Dodd
> tweets: #ArmaCleggon has begun in Sunderland.


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dems can say 'well, we didn't lose as many' because they've got so few left.

LOL.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> wow, Warsi on BBC is implying that the new UKIP candidates are former BNP candidates.


 
Yeah I saw that. "UKIP are putting forward 14% more candidates, BNP are putting forward 14% less. Wink wink, nudge nudge".

Subtle.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Knowsley is now all Labour.  Lib Dems wiped out.


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

(twitter - les reid - coventry telegraph) "Lab gains overall control of Nuneaton & Bedworth council" and "Green candidate Keith Kondaker wins a seat at Nuneaton & Bedworth council. 28pc turnout across the borough"


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> No there isn't, I don't think you understand betfair.


i dont want to ruin this topic anymore but you are clearly wrong









ive circled the money that is available to back at right now. if you had money in your account you could be matched backing mitt romney at 1.04 (1/25)


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> wow, Warsi on BBC is implying that the new UKIP candidates are former BNP candidates.


 



> Conservative co-chairman Baroness Warsi risks controversy on the BBC's election programme by attempting to link UKIP to the BNP, suggesting that the former's increase in council candidates has coincided with a drop in the number of BNP candidates.


 
i wonder if this was pre-planned.  firm insight into future strategy against them if so.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

any word about dave nellist in coventry?


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> any word about dave nellist in coventry?


 
i'm watching this for cov results. none yet...

http://twitter.com/#!/Lesreidpolitics


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> i wonder if this was pre-planned. firm insight into future strategy against them if so.


 
To be honest I'd rather the Tories attack them for being racist than start appropriating their rhetoric like Sarkozy is doing, although in fairness that tactic really hasn't worked out very well for Sarkozy has it.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Harlow is likely to become all Labour in the next few minutes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> why are UKIP getting this support now? they have only ever had peaks like this at European Elections in the past. is this the xenophobic vote shifting from the BNP, is this disgruntled Tories (if so why are they disgruntled?) or is this some vague vote for protectionism/ "Britain First"?


 
not entirely sure, but the quantity and tone of tory bumf delivered here suggests they saw UKIP as a threat (or enough of a threat to split the right wing vote and thus let the lib dems win this ward) - no noticeable BNP presence round here.

didn't get anything through the door from UKIP so can't really tell what they were offering locally

Think they may be benefitting from any combination of

a) people pissed off with the three 'business as usual' parties
b) people blaming europe for the recession
c) fairly negative stance towards the coalition from some of the tory papers (presumably on the basis the coalition isn't right wing enough for them)


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 4, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yeah I saw that. "UKIP are putting forward 14% more candidates, BNP are putting forward 14% less. Wink wink, nudge nudge".
> 
> Subtle.


dumb as fuck too.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Not looking good for terry Cartwright (independent socialist).


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Not looking good for terry Cartwright (independent socialist).


 
is he defending his seat?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> i dont want to ruin this topic anymore but you are clearly wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, in order for a backing bet to be matched there has to be someone to lay the bet,  there isn't in that case. You don't understand betfair.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

99 declared (4722 seats being fought i think) 79 labour 12 tory 1 lib dem 

labour +27 tory -7 libdem -8


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Not looking good for terry Cartwright (independent socialist).


I'd expect independent left to be squeezed by an unpopular right-wing government, tbh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not entirely sure, but the quantity and tone of tory bumf delivered here suggests they saw UKIP as a threat (or enough of a threat to split the right wing vote and thus let the lib dems win this ward) - no noticeable BNP presence round here.
> 
> didn't get anything through the door from UKIP so can't really tell what they were offering locally
> 
> ...


and apparently their main tactic appears to be "let's imply UKIP are fash"?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Hope Not Hate reporting that UKIP have won a seat in Thurrock, former BNP stronghold.


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yeah I saw that. "UKIP are putting forward 14% more candidates, BNP are putting forward 14% less. Wink wink, nudge nudge".
> 
> Subtle.


 
UKIP today suspended Steve Moxon as a candidate in Sheffield due to him writing an article which appeared to endorse Breviks opinions if not his actions...


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)

Labour takes BNP seat in Rotherham  Fuck off fash.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, in order for a backing bet to be matched there has to be someone to lay the bet, there isn't in that case. You don't understand betfair.


oh my god this is really straight forward. there is money waiting on betfair now laying mitt romney at 1.01, 1.02, 1.03 and 1.04 there is money on betfair right now waiting to back mitt romney at 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08 and 1.12.

the money on there ready to lay mitt romney means all that is required is for someone to place a corresponding 'back' bet and it will be immediately matched. if you went to back mitt romney at 1.03 it would automatically match you at the better odds of 1.04 since that is how the system works.

im not going to spend all night arguing with you about this becuase its really fucking basic and i have no other way of explaining it that taking a screenshot and highlighting where money is waiting to be matched at 1.04


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Presumably the first results favour labour and the later results are from councils that are more rural and so more widespread and more tory.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Lab Gain NE Lincolnshire.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

mayoral referedum turnout of 8.5% in Nottingham...


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

> Nia Cerys of BBC Wales reports from Wrexham that the council leader, Lib Dem Ron Davies, has just lost his seat to an independent candidate.​


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

*0028:* *BBC Nottingham's Steve Beech *
An even lower mayoral referendum turnout in Nottingham Arboretum ward of just 8.45%.
 
Will they have to have the election again? in what way is that a mandate?


----------



## Riklet (May 4, 2012)

Wrexham - Lib Dem Ron Davies booted out by an independent.

Keeeeeep 'em coming.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

BBC suggesting Respect may have won 3 seats in Bradford.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> is he defending his seat?


Yeah, labour have worked the ward hard this year though.

34% turnout overall in Preston.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Yeah, labour have worked the ward hard this year though.
> 
> 34% turnout overall in Preston.


 
oh shit


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> oh my god this is really straight forward. there is money waiting on betfair now laying mitt romney at 1.01, 1.02, 1.03 and 1.04 there is money on betfair right now waiting to back mitt romney at 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08 and 1.12.
> 
> the money on there ready to lay mitt romney means all that is required is for someone to place a corresponding 'back' bet and it will be immediately matched. if you went to back mitt romney at 1.03 it would automatically match you at the better odds of 1.04 since that is how the system works.
> 
> im not going to spend all night arguing with you about this becuase its really fucking basic and i have no other way of explaining it that taking a screenshot and highlighting where money is waiting to be matched at 1.04


I understand betfair and use it on a regular basis. I suggest you leave it because you don't have a clue. You post up images and describe what's not going on. Tell me why you think the bets for Romney are waiting to be matched at 1.04?. Why isn't someone laying them?


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2012)

Sad time for progressive politics, can't get excited about NL getting more seats, etc, even if they are kicking out the LD's...


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)

Schadenfreude!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Lab have taken Longbridge in Brum.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Tell me why you think the bets for Romney are waiting to be matched at 1.04?. Why isn't someone laying them?


someone has layed them at 1.04. they are waiting to have a corresponding matching back bet

the 1.05, 1.06 etc. bets are people waiting for a corresponding lay
the 1.04, 1.03, 1.02, 1.01 are people waiting for a corresponding back


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

20% turnout in Walsall.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Yes i didn't think I'd be so hopeful about labour winning seats  again. Not sure why I am, I can't see either tories or lib dems changing policy even if they get trounced. They'll decide they've just not got their message across to us.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> *0028:* *BBC Nottingham's Steve Beech *
> An even lower mayoral referendum turnout in Nottingham Arboretum ward of just 8.45%.
> Will they have to have the election again? in what way is that a mandate?


 
can you imagine if this was a strike vote.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Yes i didn't think I'd be so hopeful about labour winning seats again. Not sure why I am, I can't see either tories or lib dems changing policy even if they get trounced. They'll decide they've just not got their message across to us.


 
Their current line seems to be 'the party in power always does badly in local elections during the mid term' so they don't seem particularly concerned at all. 

Harlow has gone Labour.  Lib Dems wiped out.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Sheffield not counting their council or mayoral votes until the morning - so no news from here until tomorrow.


 
Even later than that - the count starts at 10, expected to be finished by 2. I'll be there for TUSC so I'll post the results from my phone as they're announced.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Labour take Ashton from the Tories - 200ish majority. My dad was labour agent, so in chuffed for him...


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> can you imagine if this was a strike vote.


 
they'll have to hold it again won't they? they can't let that result stand like that


----------



## laptop (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Their current line seems to be 'the party in power always does badly in local elections during the mid term' so they don't seem particularly concerned at all.


 
I think that's standard pretending-not-to-be-concerned.

Imgine if instead Clegg went on t'telly and said "We're fucked."


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Just have to hope labour gets the 500+ then - they're 43 up so far after 186 declared.


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

The graphics really are top notch I have to say.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Con hold Tamworth
Lab hold Sandwell
Lab hold Oldham


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

"the parties in government have difficulty in the midterms"


----------



## Fingers (May 4, 2012)

Candidate for least successful election campaign?

http://www.edlnews.co.uk/index.php/...d-jones-explains-why-he-might-not-get-elected


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

Oxford variable.

Lib Dems coming 4th (behind Green party) in many seats, but have held a couple.  One seat has gone lib dem to green, one green to labour, the sole IWCA seat has gone labour (IWCA seem not to have stood)


----------



## shagnasty (May 4, 2012)

Like all election nights you have got to see through the Bull shit


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Liberals hold ingol. They seem to be holding out in their few strongholds here.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

LibDems shit


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

They've kept 8 lost 19 so far.


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2012)

there is no specific Welsh election coverage which is total bollocks!
no calm Huw leading us through and now have to listen to dimblebumb
hope to see him shed a tear again this year, tory cunt!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Exeter has been taken by Labour.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Oh my... RT @*ClaireAshforth* Lib dem leader in St Helen's was thrown out by police after losing his seat & trying to punch labour candidate.

#popcorn  #deckchair


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

looking like a big night for Labour, and therefore Miliband.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

Lincoln - 6 Labour gains from tory, 1 gain from Lib Dem (which makes it another lib dem wipe-out, although to be fair this had been the only lib-dem councillor)

seen as a 'key marginal' in general election terms, although the parliamentary seat includes villages that are outside the city council boundary


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

Is there not a decent website showing live results on a map? That guardian site just seems to be a twitter stream type thing,


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

huge vote in plymouth for ukip.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

UKIP apparently doing well in Plymouth

God the LibDem pratt on the BBC is vile, even for a LibDem


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/vote2012/council/england.stm does at least have a map.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Not on a map but they're keeping a running total http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/interactive/2012/may/03/local-elections-2012-live-results

Eta Labour 98 up after 402 declared.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

The words 'the conservatives are not conservative enough' is a line that makes my blood run cold.  How much cuntish do they want them to be for fuck's sake.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

i hate this lib-dem guy.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i hate this lib-dem guy.


 
who is this guy?  he's a bloody idiot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The words 'the conservatives are not conservative enough' is a line that makes my blood run cold. How much cuntish do they want them to be for fuck's sake.


 
i would imagine that "family values" (i.e. semi-respectable face of misogyny and homophobia) may be part of the "not conservative enough" angle


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

might as well put this on here


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Off to a good start...


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i would imagine that "family values" (i.e. semi-respectable face of misogyny and homophobia) may be part of the "not conservative enough" angle


 
Aye quite possibly.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

*0108:* 
The Tories on Sandwell Council are accused of carrying out an "appalling prank" by fielding a candidate with the same name as his Labour opponent, Derek Rowley. The Tories reject it as "another load of Labour spin". Labour has held the West Midlands council.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

looks like Miliband will be getting great headlines tomorrow morning.

he will benefit from the Scottish count not starting til tomorrow.  the Labour swing may not be as strong up here, given the popularity of the SNP.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

I'm liking the look of things...





​


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

news from Berkshire is that one safe labour and one safe tory seat on Reading Borough have declared.  Wokingham aren't mentioning much on their website, but they aren't doing the count until tomorrow.

Sod it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

ukip have one councillor.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

i am enjoying seeing a parade of upset tories. ive only ever been to one count and that was when i was 18/19 and my dad asked me to stand as a paper candidate for labour. spent about four hours in the leisure centre sports hall with dozens of braying tories with one particular red faced rather rotund tory who was about 35 but dressed like he was 65 guffawing constantly.


----------



## peterkro (May 4, 2012)

Gloucester no overall control.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> i am enjoying seeing a parade of upset tories. ive only ever been to one count and that was when i was 18/19 and my dad asked me to stand as a paper candidate for labour. spent about four hours in the leisure centre sports hall with dozens of braying tories with one particular red faced rather rotund tory who was about 35 but dressed like he was 65 guffawing constantly.


 
I've never been to an election count before


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Southend-On Sea has no overall control too.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Looks like lavalette may have lost, cartright too close to call.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I've never been to an election count before


was going to say you aren't missing much but i reckon being at a count where tories or lib dems are getting wiped out might be quite entertaining


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

Spirit of the Burston School Strike returning to East Anglia? Tories losing any road


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Cartright wins. 200 majority.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

> *0121:* *BBC Wales *
> Keith Evans, Lib Dem leader of Ceredigion council, loses his seat to Plaid Cymru who are on course to take control of the council which was run by a Lib Dem/Independent/Labour administration.


Oh dear, what a shame, never mind


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

what the fuck is jeremy vine doing?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Filling time.


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

David Laws MP is on Sky News election night programme......


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Looks like lavalette may have lost, cartright too close to call.


 
Lavalette just announced on twitter that he's won.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

Lavalette wins. 100ish majority.


----------



## shagnasty (May 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> David Laws MP is on Sky News election night programme......


I noticed the crook was on sky


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Lavalette wins. 100ish majority.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

conservativehome being pretty critical of the conservative leadership.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

England first ahead of the Tories in ribbleton. Labour win.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> any word about dave nellist in coventry?


 
I've just got back to Sheffield after going down to Coventry to help knock up the vote. I'm not very optimistic to be honest, really really hope I'm wrong but labour have really gone for it, taxis driving around picking people up to go to polling stations, suspicions that landlords and "community leaders" had put pressure on people (just to be clear, I haven't seen hard evidence for this but I've heard it from a few people) - if he does win it will be very close.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've just got back to Sheffield after going down to Coventry to help knock up the vote. I'm not very optimistic to be honest, really really hope I'm wrong but labour have really gone for it, taxis driving around picking people up to go to polling stations, suspicions that landlords and "community leaders" had put pressure on people (just to be clear, I haven't seen hard evidence for this but I've heard it from a few people) - if he does win it will be very close.


 

when are the results announced? lavalette and cartright have won in preston apparentnly ...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Tories have lost a third of their council seats so far. Life is good.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Labour 136 ahead after 604 declared and I go to bed.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've just got back to Sheffield after going down to Coventry to help knock up the vote. I'm not very optimistic to be honest, really really hope I'm wrong but labour have really gone for it, taxis driving around picking people up to go to polling stations, suspicions that landlords and "community leaders" had put pressure on people (just to be clear, I haven't seen hard evidence for this but I've heard it from a few people) - if he does win it will be very close.


 
Shame if that's the case.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> conservativehome being pretty critical of the conservative leadership.


 
Too focused on climate change apparently! Seems to think the Tories need to get back to the type of policies which helped Howard and Duncan Smith become so popular with working class voters - I say please Tories, listen to this arse at conservativehome.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

SWP came second as an independent in Barnsley central.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

3 wins for Health Concern candidates at Wyre Forest - where the Tories have lost overall control.  Tories now on 20 councillors, Labour and Health crowd both on 8


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Lavalette wins. 100ish majority.


Good

Nottingham voted No for an elected mayor


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> when are the results announced? lavalette and cartright have won in preston apparentnly ...


 
Should be in by 2 o'clock.

We really went for it too, if he doesn't get re-elected it won't be because we've not done enough work. The one ray of hope would be that the part of the ward I was working on were apparently Dave's weakest so it might not give the full picture. Whoever wins I don't think it will be by a landslide.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

BNP second in Irwell Riverside, Salford.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> SWP came second as an independent in Barnsley central.


 
good.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Good
> 
> Nottingham voted No for an elected mayor


 
Fair play Nottingham


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Labour have control in Birmingham.  They gained Sutton, a traditionally Con area.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Should be in by 2 o'clock.
> 
> We really went for it too, if he doesn't get re-elected it won't be because we've not done enough work. The one ray of hope would be that the part of the ward I was working on were apparently Dave's weakest so it might not give the full picture. Whoever wins I don't think it will be by a landslide.


 
Just heard that turnout is down by about 10% from last time. That's probably a good thing.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Labour have control in Birmingham. They gained Sutton, a traditionally Con area.


 
It's on a local issue though. The conservatives were supporting a boundary change that would place part of Sutton within the boundaries of neighbouring Erdington. Suttoners, being a bit snooty, seem to have voted to avoid mixing with their unwashed plebian neighbours.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

NF have got 7% and a 4.5% in Dudley beating the BNP. - from HnH fb


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

LibDems fielding 25% fewer candidates in Wales 
Really are going to the knackers yard.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

From guardian blog


> John Curtice says Tories are losing around one in three of the seats they're defending. LDs losing around half





> I suspect by the end of this election, the Lib Dems will have lost a third of their councillors in just two years.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> SWP came second as an independent in Barnsley central.


 
Any idea why they didn't stand as TUSC? I suspect it's because the Barnsley Independent Group have polled well, winning councillors in the past, and they're hoping to play on that. Not that I've got a problem with that - fair play to them.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It's on a local issue though. The conservatives were supporting a boundary change that would place half of Sutton within the boundaries of neighbouring Erdington. Suttoners, being a bit snooty, seem to have voted on that issue to avoid having to mix with their unwashed plebian neighbours.


 
Aye, that'll have been a big factor. Still, a Tory loss is a good thing no matter what.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Aye, that'll have been a big factor. Still, a Tory loss is a good thing no matter what.


 
Very true.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

In Salford, BNP have gained 100 for each candidate up to now which is about 10-12% of the vote. Both benefited from UKIP not standing, they'd for 100 votes last year.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BNP second in Irwell Riverside, Salford.


 
Was it Gary? No way!


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Labour think they may have narrowly beaten Dave Nellist. But very close. We don't know yet. via https://twitter.com/#!/Lesreidpolitics


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

LibDems apparently doing as badly as last year in the North West. Excellent.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

BNP last in 6 of their 7 seats in Stockport.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> In Salford, BNP have gained 100 for each candidate up to now which is about 10-12% of the vote. Both benefited from UKIP not standing, they'd for 100 votes last year.


 
If that's the case then it's the only place in the entire country where the BNP vote seems to have gone up!


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

> Reports from Bury count that Lib Dem husband and wife councillors, Dick & Mary D'Albert, have both lost their seats.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dem leader in Derby interviewed in time to announce another Labour gain.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

Can't stop giggling.


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

So far out of 90 Lib Dem councils candidates declared 43 have lost.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Was it Gary? No way!



Yeah. Bastard will be happy with that. Up 100 votes. UKIP had 100 when they stood last year, will have got some of them.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

JimW said:


> Lib Dem leader in Derby interviewed in time to announce another Labour gain.


That was great - "Oh it's not a disaster here but we have lost control of the council and Labour have just won another seat"


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

wheres moon23?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So far out of 90 Lib Dem councils candidates declared 43 have lost.


Early days of course but that is actually slighley worse than last year (where they lost 44% of the seats they stood in)


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

BNP in Rotherham:

Valley 28% (2008) 15.5% (2012)
Maltby 23% (2008) 16.9% (2012)
Brinsworth & Catcliffe 40.7% (2008) 29.6% (2012)
Wingfield 29.2% (2008) 28.5% (2012)

Still getting what are historically massive votes i'm afraid.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> That was great - "Oh it's not a disaster here but we have lost control of the council and Labour have just won another seat"


But she had swings - in the seats they lost


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

This libdem on the telly is a bit confused isn't he. "Lib dems should be comforted that a pro-austerity government is suffering". Errr, ok mate. Try wrapping your head round that one.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> BNP in Rotherham:
> 
> Valley 28% (2008) 15.5% (2012)
> Maltby 23% (2008) 16.9% (2012)
> ...


 
Having said that, we're dealing with the lowest turnout in a decade, really low in some places. Those percentages would be a lot smaller if people even the slightest bit of faith to the mainstream political parties.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

JimW said:


> But she had swings - in the seats they lost


massive swings in both labour and tory wards.


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

Warsi UKIP smeer is not going to go away. UKIP rep earlier came back on it, and UKIP spokesman on twitter has now called her a "bitch" on twitter!



> Ukip are tipped to do well as the results pour in this morning, with the BNP falling further behind.
> But Lady Warsi appeared to suggest the number of candidates fielded by the eurosceptics had risen in line with a fall in the number standing for the BNP - a link with provoked Ukip's spokesman to brand her "a bitch".
> Speaking on the BBC's election night coverage, Lady Warsi said: "Where Ukip is fielding candidates this time that the BNP did last time but they're not this time, I think that will have an impact."
> She added: "There are members of Ukip who are from all sorts of political parties, but it is an interesting mix there in terms of the number of candidates."
> ...


 
(Press Association, via Guardian)


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

Chuka Ummuna seems to bee speaking sense on the libdem issue.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

He's a slimy bastard but Chuka doing a good job on the BBC skewering the LibDems.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> massive swings in both labour and tory wards.


Perhaps the good people of Derby decided to fuck about a bit just to rub it in more.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Apparently Doncaster are voting on whether to get rid of having a mayor lol


----------



## laptop (May 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> where's moon23?


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

moochedit said:


> (twitter - les reid - coventry telegraph) "Lab gains overall control of Nuneaton & Bedworth council" and "Green candidate Keith Kondaker wins a seat at Nuneaton & Bedworth council. 28pc turnout across the borough"


 
The Green candidate has been fairly high-profile here in recent years, having campaigned against a proposed contaminated soil processing facility and a few other things that got a fair amount of attention in the local press. In very recent years they've managed to field green candidates in most wards.

The most likely reason he has managed to win this seat is due to a controversial housing estate that is planned for a green-field location in the ward. Its a saga that has dragged on for a number of years and emotions run high over it. I haven't seen a proper breakdown of the results here so I won't go into more detail now, but if memory serves me correctly he will have beaten a tory to get his seat.

Nuneaton as a whole is not exactly a place where you'd look for wider Green support, so any progress they make here will likely be a testament to either the power of NIMBY-green issues or how much you can achieve simply by being present, with some basic level of visibility in the local media, and at least vaguely organised.


----------



## scifisam (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> was going to say you aren't missing much but i reckon being at a count where tories or lib dems are getting wiped out might be quite entertaining


 
18 years ago I was at the count in Thurrock where Labour's Andrew Mackinlay ousted the Tory incumbent and we were the only red borough outside London in a sea of South-East blue. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

*First Vale result - Labour hold Cadoc ward which the Tories had been targetting. Anti-Cuts paper candidate comes in 5th out of 10 with over 300 votes!​*
 from facebook


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

92% for Labour in one ward on Merseyside apparently


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

What kind of nutcase votes UKIP?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Dimbleby starting to get a bit grumpy now.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

Fuck me the lib dems are delusional. Not the slightest squeak of a rebellion against clegg - dont they know they are performing ongoing political hari-kari? Bonkers.

On the other hand, the tory snarling about cameron is getting ever louder.

Tim Montgomerie made a good point - no government since 1974 has increased its share of the vote. And even if the tories dont loose their share, lab will gain from dissillusioned lib dems - so they have to do better then 2010 just to stand still.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> What kind of nutcase votes UKIP?


i can understand the sort of forthing at the mouth type who would vote ukip. its how anyone is still voting libdem that baffles me


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

I've heard the Green Party candidate in Liverpool mayoral election is doing really really well and pushing Labour hard. Mulhearn also done quite well but nowhere near winning


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> 92% for Labour in one ward on Merseyside apparently


 
hard to believe that one.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Apparently Doncaster are voting on whether to get rid of having a mayor lol


 
I'm not surprised - have you ever heard the twat of a mayor they elected last time speak?


----------



## where to (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I've heard the Green Party candidate in Liverpool mayoral election is doing really really well and pushing Labour hard. Mulhearn also done quite well but nowhere near winning


 
most seem to be saying Labour walked it.  and with maybe 60% + of vote.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Greens have gained four seats dotted across the Midlands - three from Tories and 1 from Lib Dems. BBC (and Tories themselves it seems) has entirely focused on UKIP's single gain in Lincolnshire.

I suppose if it allows Tory activists to advocate a suicidal electoral strategy it's no bad thing but it's not balanced coverage in any way.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

home from the count with only one ward to declare (probably have by now) - preston round up is labour won two (one from the tories, one from the liberals) and lost one (to lavalette). lib dems came below the greens in a few wards too, but generally held on where they had sitting councillors. 

politics moves slow here...


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

No LibDems on Hasting council now


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

No more libdems left in Hastings.  Of course, you all know that anyway as we are watching the same coverage.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Stockport: Labour gain one ward from Lib Dems  ( the leader of the Council) by 40 votes but Lib Dems takes one from Conservatives by 200. Lib Dem vote held up well against the national trend despite increase in labour vote. BNP got around 6% in Reddish.

Lib Dem still in control if they get the four independent votes to side with them.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

where to said:


> most seem to be saying Labour walked it. and with maybe 60% + of vote.


 
Yeah I got that sent to me in a txt off someone, obviously Labour will win but Green's have done way better than expected.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No more libdems left in Hastings.  Of course, you all know that anyway as we are watching the same coverage.


 
I should just bung on a porno and do commentary on that instead. Seems a bit redundant to be on here otherwise.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

No, what was that you say? _No_ Lib Dems in Hastings? That's where people lose England isn't it?


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> What kind of nutcase votes UKIP?


 
The sort of nut that this country can produce in sufficient numbers that we get at least a semi-regular glimpse of their hideous beliefs, loud enough to be heard, but not large enough to be highly relevant for many decades now. Throwbacks that I once assumed would be almost wiped out as a generation passed away, but can't deny there are signs that a percentage of subsequent generations are just as capable of being moulded into these characters that appear to be living in a different century to the rest of us.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

I think Lab have taken two LD seats in Salford. Weaste and langworthy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> characters that appear to be living in a different century to the rest of us.


 
Let's hope it's not the coming century.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

*TUSC* second place in Knowsley, Halewood South ward with 18%

Even though the TUSC results, as expect, have been really low for the most part, in some places they've done quite well it seems.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I think Lab have taken two LD seats in Salford. Weaste and langworthy.


 
Langworthy is an interesting one. On the one hand, it's traditional labour area, but on the other hand the Labour council demolished half of it and fucked over a lot of people there. This is one of the sort of places that indepedent left-wingers should be doing well in.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

The BBC computer has revolted


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> *TUSC* second place in Knowsley, Halewood South ward with 18%
> 
> Even though the TUSC results, as expect, have been really low for the most part, in some places they've done quite well it seems.



That result is astonishing! Was the candidate well known?


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

UKIP averaging 14% where they are standing


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

God they've even stuck a reverb effect on Vine to match the virtual surroundings.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> The BBC computer has revolted


i got the impression then that nick robinson was on the sky or guardian website getting updates.

getting a bit sick of jeremy vine. dont like him on eggheads either


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Whoever is doing their tech really needs to sort out that ridiculous echo.  The man's in a studio not a sodding cave. 

Did anybody else notice the news at 10 had beeping in it for no reason? </slight derail>


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Just got in so haven't read all this but apparantly Respect  might be taking a seat off the Tories in Heaton Bradford , according to BBC twitter.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> That result is astonishing! Was the candidate well known?


 
Nope, don't think so, just think he was piggybacking on the Tony Mulhearn campaign.

Apparently TUSC just got 18% somewhere in cambridgeshire, which is even more astonishing


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> God they've even stuck a reverb effect on Vine to match the virtual surroundings.


 
hahaha, must be tricky for the poor bastard in front of a 3d green screen.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

News just in from my anonymous txt-message source that Tories have been crushed in Liverpool mayoral election


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2012)

Libdems lose control of Cambridge


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Nope, don't think so, just think he was piggybacking on the Tony Mulhearn campaign.
> 
> Apparently TUSC just got 18% somewhere in cambridgeshire, which is even more astonishing


 
18.5% Tom Woodcock, Romsey Ward in Cambridge, standing as Cambridge Socialist.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Tusc got 18% in a Cambridge ward


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2012)

Where was Jeremy vine supposed to be when he was talking about the economy? And why?  (missed first part of that)


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Lab have lost Heartlepool.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> 18.5% Tom Woodcock, Romsey Ward in Cambridge.


 
Or Tom Woodcunt as he's affectionately known around here.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/markblk9779/status/198213880483295232

Liverpool mayoral election exit poll suggests Tory candidate Tony Caldiera may have come in 9th place on first preference votes. 9th!!!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Where was Jeremy vine supposed to be when he was talking about the economy? And why?  (missed first part of that)


 
The computer cocked up but they had a workable graphic of the Houses of Parliament main entrance way so they used that.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Where was Jeremy vine supposed to be when he was talking about the economy? And why?  (missed first part of that)


 
I wasn't paying much attention but wouldn't be surprised if it was something cheesy like the church of public opinion.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

why is it every election emily maitlis goes from hosting newsnight to doing the equivalent of the weather?


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

> *0215:* *Andrew Sinclair Political Correspondent, BBC East *
> reports that Labour have taken control of Norwich and the Conservatives have lost all their seats.


The East is Red (well, wishy washy pink).


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Tusc got 18% in a Cambridge ward


Decent result


----------



## free spirit (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Lab have lost Heartlepool.


I reckon that's definitely a local result, as they've got an independent elected Mayor there (originally a joke candidate, was the football club mascot, but now into 3rd term so obviously has a fair amount of support), and he sacked the labour party cabinet members a few months ago for not turning up to a meeting to agree the budget or something.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-17181822


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Yeah it shows really that there's a few wards and areas here and there that, if targetted properly and if the organization is up to it, could be won.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/markblk9779/status/198213880483295232
> 
> Liverpool mayoral election exit poll suggests Tory candidate Tony Caldiera may have come in 9th place on first preference votes. 9th!!!


Jesus, that's a terrible result.

I think Cameron will be feeling the pressure tomorrow. Losing councils to Labour and at the same time having his right flank attacked by UKIP.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

ha ha - jabba the hut and the lib dem twat getting tetchy with each other on the BBC.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

Lol Nicks latest comments on the BBC make it sound like we are going to get a dodgy re-run of a 'back to basics' campaign in order to appeal to their dodgy base. War on internet filth!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Shut the fuck up Pickles. Twat.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

Love all the casual 'well maybe Cameron will have to pull back his liberal stance on gay marriage'.  Sometimes it's like fuck all has ever changed.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Looking more and more like Nellist will lose his seat. 

Still, I'm quietly heartened that he's managed to make it such a close run thing, tbh I thought the Labour party would throw all their resources after and him and chase him out of town badly. Silver linings and all that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> why is it every election emily maitlis goes from hosting newsnight to doing the equivalent of the weather?


 
Maitlis isn't all that good at improvising off-script, when stuff is live. Paxman isn't all that great at it either. The Dimblebot has it in his bones.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

BNP may have lost three seats


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Plaid losing two seats in Wrexam, doesn't seem to be looking like a good night for them

EDIT: PC might lose Caerphilly as well


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)

lol 'sad faces amongst lib dems'


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

aiden burley not a happy man. you might remember him as the one who thought it was jolly good fun to go to a nazi themed party in the french alps


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 4, 2012)

I've unleashed the Jeremy unit on the Civ game I've got on the other monitor. He is stomping my bitter enemies.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've unleashed the Jeremy unit on the Civ game I've got on the other monitor. He is stomping my bitter enemies.


Same odd sound effects?


----------



## scifisam (May 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Love all the casual 'well maybe Cameron will have to pull back his liberal stance on gay marriage'. Sometimes it's like fuck all has ever changed.


 
Bizarre, isn't it? As if losing their seats to Labour means they should be even more right-wing - when they're currently so right wing that even Maggie would be turning in her grave in a paroxysm of joy, if she were finally in there.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Breaking: Socialist @*davenellist* confirms he has lost his St Michael's seat by 204 votes, to LAB. Not officially declared yet


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

fucking hillarious several tories are now saying they may have to abandon house of lords reform! as if anyone in the country gives a fuck. the fact house of lords reform is the concern of nick clegg's office makes it even funnier.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

No results yet from Bradford but Gerry Sutcliffe the MP  who was the former leader says Respect won't win enough seats to hold balance of power. Suggests to me that they may have won some seats!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Liberal on the BBC obviously thinking of the future where many of the Liberals merge with the Tories.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

This point the Prof made about the Tories' losses being more within the norm for the government seems to ignore the fact they didn't win last time out hence are in coalition with their dive-bombing partners in crime.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2012)

Ah, grand, a heartbroken Lib Dem. To lose your on seat might be unfortunate, to lose all on the council seems careless.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

He made the important point that this is going to have severe consequences for them down the line. Losing their bases, their foot soldiers etc. The fact that in Wales they have 25% fewer candidates this year than last year just backs that up. It would be really useful to know if the number of candidates in Scotland and England are also down, and if so by how much.

They are definitely going back to minor party status.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

lol just found the detailed breakdown for Nuneaton. The Libertarian who stood in my ward got 37 votes.

As I predicted in another thread, the BNP vote was split in a ward they had previously won, but where their winner later left the BNP and went independent, and stood again this time against the BNP candidate. He beat the BNP candidate and the Tory candidate but even his total combined with the bnp vote was less than half of what the winning Labour candidate got this time. :

*Barpool 2012:*​*Labour's Gwynne Pomfrett gained this seat with 815 votes.* The BNP had 121 votes, Martyn Findley (independent) had 281 votes and the Conservative Party had 235 votes.​​Previous result for comparison:​Barpool 2008​Martyn Findley BNP 663​Labour 624​Conservative 650​​I haven't yet analysed all the other wards where BNP stood here to look at trends​​Moving on to the Green gain here, he won by quite the margin, as mentioned previously I suspect this momentum was provided by a new housing estate that is to be built on greenfield site in this ward.​*Weddington 2012:*​*Keith Kondakor won this seat for the Green Party with 1012 votes.* The Conservatives had 651 votes and the Labour Party had 488 votes.​Previous result from 2008:​*Weddington*​*Clarke, Jeffrey Stephen Conservative 1822 *​Young, Kevin Labour 597 ​​Result from same ward but different seat in 2010 so you can see how the Greens did there in the recent past:​​FOWLER, Victoria Nina Jayne ​The Labour Party Candidate 1306​KONDAKOR, Michele Marie Pascale ​Green Party 489​SMITH, Gerald​The Conservative Party Candidate 2540​​ 
​The Greens were not remotely close to victory in any other ward. Full details of this years results here just in case anyone is interested. Tories were routed in all but their very strongest bases, and one of those fell to the Green:​​http://www.nuneatonandbedworth.gov.uk/news/general-news/may-2012-local-election-results​


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Labour holding seats in Bradford from Respect


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Labour holding seats in Bradford from Respect


 
Bradford Labour Party says Respect has gained an "absolute minimum of 4 seats" in the city

There's also a recount going on in the Labour Leader's constituency, so a close one there


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

St Michael's declaration. Aktar LAB 1673 Sociailist @*davenellist* 1469. Confirmation of my earlier tweet. LAB gain


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> He made the important point that this is going to have severe consequences for them down the line. Losing their bases, their foot soldiers etc. The fact that in Wales they have 25% fewer candidates this year than last year just backs that up. It would be really useful to know if the number of candidates in Scotland and England are also down, and if so by how much.
> 
> They are definitely going back to minor party status.


Quoting myself but John Curtis underlining this. LD prick Rennard living in cloud cuckoo land. Though he does show what he and Clegg are aiming for after the next general election - a small rump of LibDems being either an official or unofficial part of the Conservatives.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

Ho ho, further comparison of most wards in my borough compared with the same seats in 2008 shows that the number of people voting tory this time was roughly halved in most of them.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Plaid doing badly down 9 so far.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

Coventry and Manchester have joined Nottingham in saying no fucking way to a mayor, while Birmingham is widely expected to also vote no.


----------



## elfman (May 4, 2012)

Just checked the Bradford council site for election results. Just in case people forgot which party is the one with George Galloway in, they made sure it was obvious 

http://www.bradford.gov.uk/asp/elections/resultsOverallL.asp?eid=7


----------



## stethoscope (May 4, 2012)

JimW said:


> Ah, grand, a heartbroken Lib Dem. To lose your on seat might be unfortunate, to lose all on the council seems careless.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 4, 2012)

In my ward the tory was kicked out, residents' association bod got in with more votes than tory & labour put together


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

There's so much potential out there for groups outside the main three parties now, people such as TUSC need to get their shit together coz it's there for the taking.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Coventry and Manchester have joined Nottingham in saying no fucking way to a mayor, while Birmingham is widely expected to also vote no.


 
Must be worried that they may be lumbered with some Tory cunt as mayor, like we are.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

> *John Prescott​*​
> @*johnprescott*​​​The Lib Dems have less than 3000 councillors for the first time ever. Welcome to​​#*ArmaCleggon*​


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

And the Tory response to their kicking?



> *Tory MPs, including a minister, have openly urged David Cameron to adopt more traditional Conservative policies in response to his party's drubbing at the polls.* Gerald Howarth, a defence minister, said that Cameron should accept that Tory voters do not approve of gay marriage.


 
Same old Tories.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

You gotta hand it to the tories for obsessional self delusion - its not NHS privatisation, double dip recession, people's living standards collapsing and tax cuts for the rich thats causing their unpopularity - ITS GAY MARRIAGE!!! (followed by house of lords reform and europe).


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2012)

St.Helens Lib Dem leader led away by police after alleged election night scuffle.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> He made the important point that this is going to have severe consequences for them down the line. Losing their bases, their foot soldiers etc. The fact that in Wales they have 25% fewer candidates this year than last year just backs that up. It would be really useful to know if the number of candidates in Scotland and England are also down, and if so by how much.
> 
> They are definitely going back to minor party status.



Stood in about 75% of seats in England


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

At some point later, will someone who is following this more closely write up a nice, clear post highlighting just how badly the Lib Dems have done?



Ta.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

So 5 respect plus lavelette. Here we go again.


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

Just woke up. I was too tired to stay up. Les reid says coventry said no to the mayor  and our only lib dem lost his seat  but nellist lost    (edit - my ward "westwood" was a labour gain from the tories and the lib dems were in fifth place  but sp were in 6th place so my vote didn't help much)

I assume the lib dems have been slaughtered nationally ?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 4, 2012)

Labour gain majority here in sunny Reading.  Greens get a third seat. LD's lose two and hold on to one, no gains (behind greens in about half the wards, too).  Not that depressing, all in all.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

The thing is, the Tories since the Budget have been on a downward trajectory in the polls. The naked class interest in cutting the top rate of tax for the rich whilst making huge cuts in services for the poor and vulnerable has been absolutely exposed, and people are aware of this. People up and down the country are suffering from the effects of the cuts, the economy is back in recession, unemployment is very high especially amongst the young, and all of this has contributed towards the Labour successes we've seen. Of course the Tories are going to lose support in such an environment, that bit is uncontroversial.

However, because the Tories are so wrapped up with obsessing over UKIP, with all those Tory councillors in southern seats worried about losing their positions to UKIP, they're going to end up completely ignoring the much bigger picture. In reality UKIP got 13-14%, on an incredibly small turnout (32%) and made surprisingly few gains in terms of winning councillors.

If the Tories end up lurching even further to the right, in an attempt to deal with the UKIP threat, and start coming out with reactionary right-wing policies, for every 1 vote they win off UKIP in places like great yarmouth they're going to lose 10 to Labour in the rest of the country. If the Tories refuse to support gay marriage, something the overwhelming majority of population is either supportive or indifferent about, they'll make themselves look even nastier than they do already. If they start trying to make even harsher cuts, to appease the UKIP lot, not only will they push unemployment even higher but they would also run the risk of extending the recession and killing off any hope of growth before the 2015 general election. It will also further tarnish them as the nasty party, the party of the dole queue, the party of the rich, and it's that which is most damaging to the Tories. In short, it'd be political suicide, and yet I have the feeling the Tories might end up doing it anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Stunning 24% turnout in Bristol for the mayor joke election thing.


----------



## emanymton (May 4, 2012)

chilango said:


> At some point later, will someone who is following this more closely write up a nice, clear post highlighting just how badly the Lib Dems have done?
> 
> 
> 
> Ta.


I wholeheartedly agree, but i think we can all feel safe in going up to any Lib dems laughing in there faces and commenting on how fucked they are.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

We should have an award for the most ridiculous "well, I think its been a bad night for the iceberg" quote. There's a few lib dems who'd be strong candidates to win that - about the only thing they can win tbh.


----------



## love detective (May 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the sole IWCA seat has gone labour (IWCA seem not to have stood)


 
interesting to see that roughly 80% of the previously IWCA voting constituents stayed at home and didn't go back to labour

turnout overall was only 60% of what it was when there was an IWCA candidate standing


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, but i think we can all feel safe in going up to any Lib dems laughing in there faces and commenting on how fucked they are.


Couldn't resist it.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

love detective said:


> interesting to see that roughly 80% of the previously IWCA voting constituents stayed at home and didn't go back to labour
> 
> turnout overall was only 60% of what it was when there was an IWCA candidate standing


 
The change in electoral registration, where you have to sign up rather than just get automatically re-registered, has had a big impact on turnout especially in poorer areas.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Independents down by around 100 so far. Labour hoovering them up.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:
			
		

> The change in electoral registration, where you have to sign up rather than just get automatically re-registered, has had a big impact on turnout especially in poorer areas.


Has this even happened?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:
			
		

> The thing is, the Tories since the Budget have been on a downward trajectory in the polls. The naked class interest in cutting the top rate of tax for the rich whilst making huge cuts in services for the poor and vulnerable has been absolutely exposed, and people are aware of this. People up and down the country are suffering from the effects of the cuts, the economy is back in recession, unemployment is very high especially amongst the young, and all of this has contributed towards the Labour successes we've seen. Of course the Tories are going to lose support in such an environment, that bit is uncontroversial.
> 
> However, because the Tories are so wrapped up with obsessing over UKIP, with all those Tory councillors in southern seats worried about losing their positions to UKIP, they're going to end up completely ignoring the much bigger picture. In reality UKIP got 13-14%, on an incredibly small turnout (32%) and made surprisingly few gains in terms of winning councillors.
> 
> If the Tories end up lurching even further to the right, in an attempt to deal with the UKIP threat, and start coming out with reactionary right-wing policies, for every 1 vote they win off UKIP in places like great yarmouth they're going to lose 10 to Labour in the rest of the country. If the Tories refuse to support gay marriage, something the overwhelming majority of population is either supportive or indifferent about, they'll make themselves look even nastier than they do already. If they start trying to make even harsher cuts, to appease the UKIP lot, not only will they push unemployment even higher but they would also run the risk of extending the recession and killing off any hope of growth before the 2015 general election. It will also further tarnish them as the nasty party, the party of the dole queue, the party of the rich, and it's that which is most damaging to the Tories. In short, it'd be political suicide, and yet I have the feeling the Tories might end up doing it anyway.



All that from one bumpkin on the telly?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Has this even happened?


 
What, the low turnout or the re-registering thing?

The turnout nationally is very low, 32% last I saw, and I've seen some poorer areas with really low turnouts just from looking at the results as they come through on twitter and on here. Before the election when people were discussing the change in the electoral registration process it was being said that it would lead to a lower turnout. So far the results suggest that could be right.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

The re-registering.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So 5 respect plus lavelette. Here we go again.


 
Surely not.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The re-registering.


 
Well it's definitely true in my area coz I had to do it, whereas in the last few elections I've just been put on the electoral register automatically.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

chilango said:
			
		

> Surely not.



Oh yes.


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Stunning 24% turnout in Bristol for the mayor joke election thing.


 
You didn't have any council elections did you?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

moochedit said:
			
		

> You didn't have any council elections did you?



Not this time round.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> The thing is, the Tories since the Budget have been on a downward trajectory in the polls. The naked class interest in cutting the top rate of tax for the rich whilst making huge cuts in services for the poor and vulnerable has been absolutely exposed, and people are aware of this. People up and down the country are suffering from the effects of the cuts, the economy is back in recession, unemployment is very high especially amongst the young, and all of this has contributed towards the Labour successes we've seen. Of course the Tories are going to lose support in such an environment, that bit is uncontroversial.
> 
> However, because the Tories are so wrapped up with obsessing over UKIP, with all those Tory councillors in southern seats worried about losing their positions to UKIP, they're going to end up completely ignoring the much bigger picture. In reality UKIP got 13-14%, on an incredibly small turnout (32%) and made surprisingly few gains in terms of winning councillors.
> 
> If the Tories end up lurching even further to the right, in an attempt to deal with the UKIP threat, and start coming out with reactionary right-wing policies, for every 1 vote they win off UKIP in places like great yarmouth they're going to lose 10 to Labour in the rest of the country. If the Tories refuse to support gay marriage, something the overwhelming majority of population is either supportive or indifferent about, they'll make themselves look even nastier than they do already. If they start trying to make even harsher cuts, to appease the UKIP lot, not only will they push unemployment even higher but they would also run the risk of extending the recession and killing off any hope of growth before the 2015 general election. It will also further tarnish them as the nasty party, the party of the dole queue, the party of the rich, and it's that which is most damaging to the Tories. In short, it'd be political suicide, and yet I have the feeling the Tories might end up doing it anyway.


 
Aye, the whole trajectory of this govt has been based upon two things.

1. Dumb, blinkered, extremism based upon the foolish notion that Cameron's idea of middle class interests, is the same as what most of the (self-defining) middle class see as their interests. Compounded beyond salvation by the fact that these guys don't mix with, and have never mixed with, 'ordinary people". Utterly destroying the idea of the aspirational middle class and simultaneously re-proletarianising huge swathes of the population.

2. More clued-up people close to the govt using this as a one-off oppurtunity to rob what they can, as quick as they can, and see what they can hang on to when it comes crashing down in a few years time.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Oh yes.


 
Oh no.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

There was an independent TUSC backed candidate who won in Wales too - vale of glamorgan


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)

_*Three councillors from Nick Griffin's British National Party have lost their seats*_


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

Bad night for Plaid. Any idea why?


----------



## Fruitloop (May 4, 2012)

450-odd votes for the socialist candidate here. Lab c. 800 and the libdems back in on 1000.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

Anyone going to make a guess at how many seats Labour will have gained when it's all over?
At the moment 700 looks possible.


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2012)

Nick Clegg is, and I quote, "very sad". Probably crying to music as we speak.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> underlay


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)

Lib dems lost over 125 seats already.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Lots of tusc excuses flowing in.  Making a lot of tony mulhearn in Liverpool, only fifty odd thousand behind labour.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Anyone going to make a guess at how many seats Labour will have gained when it's all over?
> At the moment 700 looks possible.


 
Good to see Baroness Warsi making more of a twat of herself after claiming all evening Labour would need to gain over 700 seats to have achieved a good result. On finding that they were well on course for that figure, she quickly upped it to 1000 seats for a good result.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Anyone going to make a guess at how many seats Labour will have gained when it's all over?
> At the moment 700 looks possible.


700 is behind them now, looking at 979+ now. Local govt own survey reckoned 1000 beforehand.


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17946740
Gerald Howarth blames Tory support for gay marriages for their losses


----------



## Lacuna (May 4, 2012)

Green candidate in Worcester won a massive victory from the Tories 720 votes to 442 for Tories with Labour on 236 and LD 52 hahahahahahaha


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

chilango said:


> Bad night for Plaid. Any idea why?


did they do very well in 2008? hate to agree with eric pickles, but a lot of this is likely to be old labour seats returning to labour hands.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> The thing is, the Tories since the Budget have been on a downward trajectory in the polls. The naked class interest in cutting the top rate of tax for the rich whilst making huge cuts in services for the poor and vulnerable has been absolutely exposed, and people are aware of this. People up and down the country are suffering from the effects of the cuts, the economy is back in recession, unemployment is very high especially amongst the young, and all of this has contributed towards the Labour successes we've seen. Of course the Tories are going to lose support in such an environment, that bit is uncontroversial.
> 
> However, because the Tories are so wrapped up with obsessing over UKIP, with all those Tory councillors in southern seats worried about losing their positions to UKIP, they're going to end up completely ignoring the much bigger picture. In reality UKIP got 13-14%, on an incredibly small turnout (32%) and made surprisingly few gains in terms of winning councillors.
> 
> If the Tories end up lurching even further to the right, in an attempt to deal with the UKIP threat, and start coming out with reactionary right-wing policies, for every 1 vote they win off UKIP in places like great yarmouth they're going to lose 10 to Labour in the rest of the country. If the Tories refuse to support gay marriage, something the overwhelming majority of population is either supportive or indifferent about, they'll make themselves look even nastier than they do already. If they start trying to make even harsher cuts, to appease the UKIP lot, not only will they push unemployment even higher but they would also run the risk of extending the recession and killing off any hope of growth before the 2015 general election. It will also further tarnish them as the nasty party, the party of the dole queue, the party of the rich, and it's that which is most damaging to the Tories. In short, it'd be political suicide, and yet I have the feeling the Tories might end up doing it anyway.


 
How do will we explain the Livingston debacle then later today?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> did they do very well in 2008? hate to agree with eric pickles, but a lot of this is likely to be old labour seats returning to labour hands.


It is that exactly but with a different configuration this time - lib-dems chased out of urban areas and reduced to a regional party.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Lots of tusc excuses flowing in. Making a lot of tony mulhearn in Liverpool, only fifty odd thousand behind labour.


 
So an ad hoc coalition of trade unionists and socialists with fuck all money and little or no media exposure were resoundingly beaten by Labour in Liverpool? Well blow me down I was here thinking they were gonna win it!

Incidentally Joe Anderson is a loathsome piece of shit, him winning that election is no cause for celebration.

The only thing that's disappointed me about TUSC is Nellist losing his seat, that's a real shame.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good to see Baroness Warsi making more of a twat of herself after claiming all evening Labour would need to gain over 700 seats to have achieved a good result. On finding that they were well on course for that figure, she quickly upped it to 1000 seats for a good result.


 
I thought she articulated the UKIP as an informed vote against the BNP very well


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> How do will we explain the Livingston debacle then later today?


 
Well by the fact Boris has campaigned on a glib, personality-politics basis, the "Boris is a legend" vote, he's created a character for himself and it's one that's able to achieve some degree of success independent of the fortunes of the Tory party nationally.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> So an ad hoc coalition of trade unionists and socialists with fuck all money and little or no media exposure were resoundingly beaten by Labour in Liverpool? Well blow me down I was here thinking they were gonna win it!
> 
> Incidentally Joe Anderson is a loathsome piece of shit, him winning that election is no cause for celebration.
> 
> The only thing that's disappointed me about TUSC is Nellist losing his seat, that's a real shame.


See, doesn't matter what they did, you'd say the same thing. 

Disappointing results don't disappoint you?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Well by the fact Boris has campaigned on a glib, personality-politics basis, the "Boris is a legend" vote, he's created a character for himself and it's one that's able to achieve some degree of success independent of the fortunes of the Tory party nationally.


He's cheated and used his personality! The bounder!

Sorry, where's the _explanation_ as to why he looks like suceeding?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> See, doesn't matter what they did, you'd say the same thing.
> 
> Disappointing results don't disappoint you?


 
I didn't expect them to do very well, it's hard to be disappointed when your expectations are so low from the beginning.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

I thought 'it' was 'there for the taking'?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> How do will we explain the Livingston debacle then later today?


 
It's interesting isn't it. I don't know, but I'd hazard a guess that the Mayoral election is far more about personalities, and it seems there is a significant percentage of Londoners favouring Labour for the Assembly but also favouring Johnson. It has been a fairly uninspired election on all sides, and all the tax nonsense will have damaged Ken, let alone the fact that Boris gets a free election leaflet handed out at all central London tube stations every evening. I seriously thought that transport and housing would swing it for Ken but it hasn't happened it seems and we're lumbered with that tosser for another term.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I thought she articulated the UKIP as an informed vote against the BNP very well


 
Exactly. Right-of-Tory party without internal dissension does well with former right-of-Tory party voters.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He's cheated and used his personality! The bounder!
> 
> Sorry, where's the _explanation_ as to why he looks like suceeding?


 
Harman on Radio 5 this morning suggested he ran like an independent, not a Tory.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I thought 'it' was 'there for the taking'?


 
It most certainly is there for the taking, but that doesn't mean it'll be easy, or that TUSC is up to the task.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Well by the fact Boris has campaigned on a glib, personality-politics basis, the "Boris is a legend" vote, he's created a character for himself and it's one that's able to achieve some degree of success independent of the fortunes of the Tory party nationally.


 
And Ken?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> And Ken?


 
Yeah at one point the same could've been said about Ken, like when he won as a indepedent, but I think Ken's appeal has gone a long time ago and Labour would've been better off with a different candidate.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

mk12 said:


> Harman on Radio 5 this morning suggested he ran like an independent, not a Tory.


Dastard! Play by the rules Johnson!


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

mk12 said:


> Harman on Radio 5 this morning suggested he ran like an independent, not a Tory.


 
The most high profile Tory in the election ran like an independent?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2012)

is that lembik on the news calling for the head of clegg? lol


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> The most high profile Tory in the election ran like an independent?


 
Both Boris and Ken win both fans and detractors by being seen as mavericks who are prepared to go against their party line. It doesn't stop their parties using their success, or playing down their lack of it. It used to help Ken get elected but now seems to mean that personal mud on him sticks and he doesn't gain from a general upturn for his party. For Boris it seems that a small but significant percentage of voters are prepared to vote for him even if they aren't Tory voters in other elections.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> It most certainly is there for the taking, but that doesn't mean it'll be easy, or that TUSC is up to the task.


It's _not_ there for the taking. What there _is_ here is an opportunity for serious gains to be made within the w/c by concentrating on class issues, gains that will then be set against _any_ future govt. But those gains will only come by serious directly practical work with touchable short-term results and using the ongoing social polarisation as a weapon, not by getting the word union or socialist on a ballot paper without this prior work - and not by arguing_ but we're doing that as well as bigging up the tusc. _


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2012)

I just accidentally saw a bit of The Wright Stuff. "Debate" topic: Massive Labour win: Time for Ed to go?". I've never seen it before. Is the programme essentially Jeremy Kyle for current affairs?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Plus 'Ken' is a cunt.





lagtbd said:


> Both Boris and Ken win both fans and detractors by being seen as mavericks who are prepared to go against their party line. It doesn't stop their parties using their success, or playing down their lack of it. It used to help Ken get elected but now seems to mean that personal mud on him sticks and he doesn't gain from a general upturn for his party. For Boris it seems that a small but significant percentage of voters are prepared to vote for him even if they aren't Tory voters in other elections.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yeah at one point the same could've been said about Ken, like when he won as a indepedent, but I think Ken's appeal has gone a long time ago and Labour would've been better off with a different candidate.


 
But Labours appeal elsewhere has risen , even with non appealing candidates. incidentally last night at the count saw a small bunch of cloned officer graduate class labourites in well fitting suits brandishing man bags and twitter accounts standing next to a Labour footsoldier in a track suit.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Plus 'Ken' is a cunt.


 
They are both cunts and they are both, I suspect, corrupt as fuck. But I voted based on which cunt would be better on transport and housing and I remain surprised Ken didn't do better given he's palpably more competent on that stuff.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> They are both cunts and they are both, I suspect, corrupt as fuck. But I voted based on which cunt would be better on transport and housing and I remain surprised Ken didn't do better given he's palpably more competent on that stuff.


 
London working class lack motivation to  assess competency correctly sorta situation?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's _not_ there for the taking. What there _is_ here is an opportunity for serious gains to be made within the w/c by concentrating on class issues, gains that will then be set against _any_ future govt. But those gains will only come by serious directly practical work with touchable short-term results and using the ongoing social polarisation as a weapon, not by getting the word union or socialist on a ballot paper without this prior work - and not by arguing_ but we're doing that as well as bigging up the tusc. _


 
I wouldn't disagree with a single word of that, and I'm think you're trying to provoke an argument from me where there isn't one. When I say "it's there for the taking" what I'm trying to get accross is the fact that disillusionment with the main 3 parties is really very high, and that groups outside of that 3-party circus have the best opportunity to make progress in a generation.

simply putting the words Trade Union and Socialist Coalition on a ballot paper isn't going to achieve anything anything unless that brand, for want of a better word, is associated with hard and patient work within w/c communities, on campaigns and in workplaces and unions and so on. Until that happens TUSC is just going to be a protest vote for disaffected Labour voters and random trots.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Lack motivation or lack belief - I don't know? The media kept reporting that voters didn't believe Ken would deliver but I am not sure how correct that assessment was. I do think a lot of people won't have bothered voting - not helped by the fact it wasn't a great campaign by anyone.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2012)

S☼I said:


> I just accidentally saw a bit of The Wright Stuff. "Debate" topic: Massive Labour win: Time for Ed to go?". I've never seen it before. Is the programme essentially Jeremy Kyle for current affairs?


 

Wrights meant to have a socialist past.

During the amanda knox aquittal aftermath they ran with the orgram topic 'Foxy Knoxy- Would ya?'it's like a unisex loose women


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I wouldn't disagree with a single word of that, and I'm think you're trying to provoke an argument from me where there isn't one. When I say "it's there for the taking" what I'm trying to get accross is the fact that disillusionment with the main 3 parties is really very high, and that groups outside of that 3-party circus have the best opportunity to make progress in a generation.
> 
> simply putting the words Trade Union and Socialist Coalition on a ballot paper isn't going to achieve anything anything unless that brand, for want of a better word, is associated with hard and patient work within w/c communities, on campaigns and in workplaces and unions and so on. Until that happens TUSC is just going to be a protest vote for disaffected Labour voters and random trots.


Not trying to provoke you, just waiting for yer man to come along and say _but it could have been different if you'd all got behind TUSC_  Which, to be fair, most people here _did_ as far as possible without being silly.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Wrights meant to have a socialist past.
> 
> During the amanda knox aquittal aftermath they ran with the orgram topic 'Foxy Knoxy- Would ya?'it's like a unisex loose women


He's ex-student swp. I hate daytime.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Anyone catch the name of that fat-sounding northen lib-dem platitude spouting cunt who was on radio 5's panel when andy burnham was on last night - between 2 and 3 i guess.

And that Naughtie, how up his own arse is he? Never heard him before, but fucking hell.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Not trying to provoke you, just waiting for yer man to come along and say _but it could have been different if you'd all got behind TUSC_  Which, to be fair, most people here _did_ as far as possible without being silly.


 
I wouldn't expect anyone to get behind TUSC like that to be honest, not until it's tied to a coherent and winnable strategy. If there is some kind of over-arching strategy behind it all then it's not one i'm privy to, but on the other hand there's genuinely decent folk involved in it and I do wish them success.

The best I can hope for out of it is, despite how fucking ridiculous its sounds to me and to you, is that despite it's blatant weakness that a few decent, independent minded socialists can get themselves elected through it at some point, which with any luck could be the nucleus that a new kind of socialist electoral organization could be formed from.

And before you cry "New workers party" at me let me just chuck in the disclaimer that I do think it's important to compete in electoral politics, but it's not the be all and end all. If anything, having some kind of political organization like that's main purpose would be to assist in ongoing campaigns and stuff, rather than try to create municipal socialist utopia. I've been up a long time so if that sounds confused I apologise.


----------



## trevhagl (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> So an ad hoc coalition of trade unionists and socialists with fuck all money and little or no media exposure were resoundingly beaten by Labour in Liverpool? Well blow me down I was here thinking they were gonna win it!
> 
> Incidentally Joe Anderson is a loathsome piece of shit, him winning that election is no cause for celebration.
> 
> The only thing that's disappointed me about TUSC is Nellist losing his seat, that's a real shame.


 

this is sadly what politics today is all about , roughly speaking those with the most money win.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

The Scotsman is predicting possibly the lowest turnout ever in Edinburgh


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He's ex-student swp. I hate daytime.


 
Aye, me too. The nipper put it on. They gave easily 2 minutes to some Aussie from Neighbours getting him to agree with Wright's statement that "most people these days vote for the leader they like, not on issues". Oddly the 20 year old actor agreed that's how HE votes so he suspects it must be true for everyone in a completely different country on the other side of the world. Even the Labour-supporting woman started with "Everyone bought into the idea of austerity - now it's not working shouldn't we try something else"? 

Serves me right for not putting it on CBeebies quicker.

In my area, NE Lincs, the results are as you'd expect; Tories winning the villages, although UKIP ran them close in some places and got 1 councillor, and Labour winning in the poorer bits. with some wards not contested by UKIP or the Tories at all.

27% turnout. 

Lab 25 (+5)
Tories 12 (-2)
Libs 4 (-4)
UKIP 1 (+1)


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

London resuts live here. Healthy Johnson lead thus far. Assembly surprisingly close. Still well early though.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> this is sadly what politics today is all about , roughly speaking those with the most money win.


 
That's it then is it?


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)

Anyone know how the BFP got on......


----------



## trevhagl (May 4, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 

what the FUCK??? Lib Dems still have councillors?????


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> London resuts live here. Healthy Johnson lead thus far. Assembly surprisingly close. Still well early though.


 
Don't any of the London based Urban  posters have any influence politically?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> what the FUCK??? Lib Dems still have councillors?????


Not everywhere had elections.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

TUSC get 18% in Ordsall, Salford.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> London resuts live here. Healthy Johnson lead thus far. Assembly surprisingly close. Still well early though.


 
Don't any of the London based Urban  posters have any influence politically?


----------



## trevhagl (May 4, 2012)

Santino said:


> Nick Clegg is, and I quote, "very sad". Probably crying to music as we speak.


 

probably not giving a fuck , he'll take his £140,000 a year and retire in 2015 , he has the same contempt for the party as Blair did with Labour.


----------



## BigTom (May 4, 2012)

Apologies if these have already been posted but I'm not reading 13 pages of this thread (yet) 

Sutton Coldfield Vesey ward - Labour took this from the Tories, Sutton is a wealthy area and it's surprising to see, though I don't know the area well enough to comment on this particular ward.  Comparing to 2011, which had the same Labour candidate, they gained around 100 votes, whilst the conservatives (with a different candidate) lost around 1500.  UKIP didn't stand either time, and the Lib Dems lost a couple of hundred votes (from 400 to 200), with Green remaining around 200.

So that ward, which I'm sure will get examined thoroughly, looks to have gone to Labour on the basis of a very low Tory voter turnout - possibly influenced by the knowledge that Labour were bound to take control of Birmingham City Council, but not split by UKIP.

Communities Against the Cuts, who formed from a local campaign group in Birmingham, did well for a party formed 5 weeks ago - in Kings Norton they got 129 votes to Green Party 131, BNP 145 & Lib Dem 170.  In Bournville they got 256 to Green 417, BNP 188 & Lib Dem 272.
Although I'm not sure of the exact boundaries, Kings Norton is basically a mainly white working class area, Bournville is also mostly white but I think is more mixed, containing some pretty wealthy and definitely middle class parts.

This compares to the one TUSC candidate standing in Acocks Green who got 58 votes to Green 168, BNP 166 and Lib Dem 1,993 (Labour gained this seat with 2,100 odd votes).
CATC have had visible awareness over the last couple of years with successful anti-cuts campaigns keeping a local children's home open, almost stopping a nursery closure then getting it re-opened and a few other things.  I think that is the difference between them and TUSC here which covers the difference in votes - CATC could point to successes they'd had in fighting cuts, and had built up a fairly wide base of support in their two wards.
Hopefully this result will give them further visibility and more success in their campaigns over the next two years. 

I head Nellist lost his seat which is


----------



## trevhagl (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Don't any of the London based Urban posters have any influence politically?


 

I was meaning to mention that THICK COCKNEY WANKERS STILL VOTING TORY hohohohohohoho


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Don't any of the London based Urban posters have any influence politically?


 
I think kenny vermouth wields something.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> TUSC get 18% in Ordsall, Salford.


 
any news on the mayor?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> TUSC get 18% in Ordsall, Salford.


 
Good to see George Tapp's had a decent showing in a very safe Labour ward, after the unexpectedly high result he got in the last election, and considering who he was running against, I had a feeling that Labour would be working that ward really hard and half expected him to do really badly.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I think kenny vermouth wields something.


 
Been meaning to put him on follow for ages.


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> I was meaning to mention that THICK COCKNEY WANKERS STILL VOTING TORY hohohohohohoho


Lib Dem


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Brian 'gissajob' paddick on 4% so far.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

It appears that my vote in Moss Side gave TUSC the vote needed to beat the Tories. 

They came 3rd with 121, Greens with 153 and Lab won with 2545.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

http://socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=28375

Few results from SWP.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> any news on the mayor?


 
Not being counted yet. They're going to announce tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Don't buy it myself



> Boris Johnson plans to seek a return to the Commons at the 2015 general election, a move which could see him emerge as the front-runner to succeed David Cameron as Conservative Party leader.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

BigTom said:


> CATC have had visible awareness over the last couple of years with successful anti-cuts campaigns keeping a local children's home open, almost stopping a nursery closure then getting it re-opened and a few other things. I think that is the difference between them and TUSC here which covers the difference in votes - CATC could point to successes they'd had in fighting cuts, and had built up a fairly wide base of support in their two wards.
> Hopefully this result will give them further visibility and more success in their campaigns over the next two years.
> 
> I head Nellist lost his seat which is


 
Fairplay to CATC - they have put the work in and it's been reflected in a respectable result for a first time out group.

I agree it's a shame about Nellist.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone catch the name of that fat-sounding northen lib-dem platitude spouting cunt who was on radio 5's panel when andy burnham was on last night - between 2 and 3 i guess.
> 
> And that Naughtie, how up his own arse is he? Never heard him before, but fucking hell.


Would that be Lord Chris rennard? Multiple skeletons in that oversized wardrobe


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Nah, was an actual real life northen lib-dem MP. Spoke like an extra out of corrie.


----------



## smokedout (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> London resuts live here. Healthy Johnson lead thus far. Assembly surprisingly close. Still well early though.


 
labour were behind when i first looked this morning

mostly trad tory areas been counted so far though


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Oh, Gordon birtwhistle? Mp for burnley


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Oh, Gordon birtwhistle? Mp for burnley


Could well be him - bloke sounder fatter and like he had a moustache though.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Heard him on the radio last night so prob was.  Not sure how you sound fat and.mustacchioed btw!


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The Scotsman is predicting possibly the lowest turnout ever in Edinburgh


Som Dundee wards had 5% turnout.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2012)

anyone know where I can check the kettering results?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Heard him on the radio last night so prob was. Not sure how you sound fat and.mustacchioed btw!


Hear my boy Burnham moving strongly up the ranks then?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone know where I can check the kettering results?


No elections.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Would that be Lord Chris rennard? Multiple skeletons in that oversized wardrobe


If it is Lord Rennard, then it is the voice of a professional political campaigner and the inventor of the term "pavement politics". That is the Liberal's technique of going through a ward looking for small irritating problems like potholes, street lights not working and existing campaigns for level crossings etc. and using them as a substitute for having a political message. It can be used against a sitting council from either side of politics.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone know where I can check the kettering results?


 
http://www.kettering.gov.uk/site/scripts/news_article.php?newsID=514

According to Kettering Council, and previous posts, there are none.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

BNP vote definitely up in Salford from 2011.

Percentages are an estimate.

Cadishead - 277 (195) 10% 
Irwell Riverside - 202 (167) 10%
Langworthy - 282 (167) 12%
Pendlebury - 240 (204) 10%
Winton - 210 (135) 10%

Did similarly as well in the new seats they stood in.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

It's probably one of the few places in the country where they've actually bothered campaigning. It's just about the only loyal branch left. They aren't even running over here any more, and they've had some good results in this area (Barnsley/Huddersfield)


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If it is Lord Rennard, then it is the voice of a professional political campaigner and the inventor of the term "pavement politics". That is the Liberal's technique of going through a ward looking for small irritating problems like potholes, street lights not working and existing campaigns for level crossings etc. and using them as a substitute for having a political message. It can be used against a sitting council from either side of politics.


 
Funnily enough championing and sorting out  these small irritating problems is what most people would expect local politicians to do rather than just spout propaganda.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2012)

My new councillor is 19.  Interesting.


----------



## elfman (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> It's probably one of the few places in the country where they've actually bothered campaigning. It's just about the only loyal branch left. They aren't even running over here any more, and they've had some good results in this area (Barnsley/Huddersfield)


 
They seem to have totally imploded in West Yorkshire. Looking at the candidates they stood a few years ago across the 5 councils compared to now is astonishing.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> My new councillor is 19. Interesting.


 
Take his lunch money!


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BNP vote definitely up in Salford from 2011.
> 
> Percentages are an estimate.
> 
> ...


 
BNP got 11% in reddish North but overall their seven candidates got 6% where they stood. About same as last time.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

elfman said:


> They seem to have totally imploded in West Yorkshire. Looking at the candidates they stood a few years ago across the 5 councils compared to now is astonishing.


 
I've seen absolutely nothing from them over here it's pretty weird to be honest. They're totally finished aren't they?


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2012)

It's a "his"?


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)

i hear the BFP got 87 votes..... not confirmed yet


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i hear the BFP got 87 votes..... not confirmed yet


 
Forgot about them


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> http://socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=28375
> 
> Few results from SWP.


 
In three of those wards announced the Lib Dems won!!


----------



## smokedout (May 4, 2012)

london elects website, which has predicably just gone down, showing a disaster for paddick

performing behind his own parties dismal results in the assembly hes also getting beaten by greens and siobhan


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

smokedout said:


> london elects website, which has predicably just gone down, showing a disaster for paddick
> 
> performing behind his own parties dismal results in the assembly hes also getting beaten by greens and siobhan


 
Yes, London Elects is wobbling a bit.  It's working sporadically, though, and yes, it's pointing towards disaster for the Lib Dems.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Take his lunch money!


_*Her*_

*waggles eyebrows*


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, London Elects is wobbling a bit. It's working sporadically, though, and yes, it's pointing towards disaster for the Lib Dems.


Got himself up to 7% now - greens on 8. Labour/tory 38/35.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

On the TUSC page Gary McFarlane (SWP)  is listed as 'black activist'


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Got himself up to 7% now - greens on 8. Labour/tory 38/35.


 
Tbh I wasn't thinking so much of the Mayoral contest as the results in the boroughs: dig about a bit on the site - when it will work! - and they're behind the Greens in several places.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Som Dundee wards had 5% turnout.


 
it was two for one deep fried mars bars at the chippie


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh I wasn't thinking so much of the Mayoral contest as the results in the boroughs: dig about a bit on the site - when it will work! - and they're behind the Greens in several places.


I was wrong anyway - it was the assembly results on 7%


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dems currently in fourth behind Greens in Lambeth and Southwark, Merton and Wandsworth, Greenwich and Lewisham, Barnet and Camden, City and East (where they are 5th behind the BNP), and then the site dies......


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone know where I can check the kettering results?


There's no need to take that kettering tone.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Lib Dems currently in fourth behind Greens in Lambeth and Southwark, Merton and Wandsworth, City and East (where they are 5th behind the BNP), and then the site dies......


 
have these areas small pockets where there are a concentration of bohemians ?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The Scotsman is predicting possibly the lowest turnout ever in Edinburgh


 


> Senior Tory Jason Rust said: “It’s worrying for all parties if people are not participating.
> 
> “It’s difficult to tell whether people are registering a protest by not turning out or if it’s just apathy.”


 
How much clearer does it need to be?  If 80% is staying away, that isn't "just" anything.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> have these areas small pockets where there are a concentration of bohemians ?


 
Given the only place I can find so far (site permitting) where the Lib Dems aren't being beaten by the Greens is Bexley and Bromley, your definition of "bohemian" may have to extend quite far. Owns a bike? Nick Drake CD? Has bought organic milk? 

Or more likely, people want to fucking paste the Lib Dems.

ETA: and Croydon and Sutton


----------



## smokedout (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> have these areas small pockets where there are a concentration of bohemians ?


 
theyre dying everywhere, behind greens, bnp, ukip and independents on both assembly and mayor in havering


----------



## laptop (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Or more likely, people want to fucking paste the Lib Dems.


 
* a bohemian raises his hand, clenched the better to paste LibDems *


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

SNP charge doesn't seem to be materialising in the scottish cities...


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

No BNP on burnley council now.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2012)

Still, at least Murdoch likes Salmond's sense of humour.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> SNP charge doesn't seem to be materialising in the scottish cities...


 
_Just spoken to a Labour person at the Glasgow count who says it is “almost impossible” for the SNP to win a majority there._

via LabourList


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> have these areas small pockets where there are a concentration of bohemians ?


 
The Czech Republic?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Burnley loss for BNP is surely a sign that the cycle from 2002 is now at end. For them anyway. Even a stabilisation is bad, dependent on momentum when you're polling 5%. Social issues that led to their rise still exist and in ever more aggressive forms.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Given the only place I can find so far (site permitting) where the Lib Dems aren't being beaten by the Greens is Bexley and Bromley, your definition of "bohemian" may have to extend quite far. Owns a bike? Nick Drake CD? Has bought organic milk?
> 
> Or more likely, people want to fucking paste the Lib Dems.
> 
> ETA: and Croydon and Sutton


 
I like Nick Drake as it goes but owning a bike and organic milk is usually a good clue as are stray bits of alfalfa shoots.

Ever since the ethnic cleansing from London that brought these types up to work at the BBC in Salford , South Manchester is full of them.



> Manchester saw between 5cm and 10cm of snow fall over the weekend and continued freezing temperatures will mean that the crystalline water ice version of precipitation is likely to remain for a number of days.
> “I’m meant to have a Bikram Yoga class at 11am on Monday”, said West Didsbury mother-of-two Francesca Bartholomew. “But there’s a strong possibility that the schools will be closed, so I will probably have to look after my children Xavier, 4,  and Amelia, 6, instead. It’s devastating.”
> “Could you please make sure you put West Didsbury?”, added Francesca. “I don’t want people thinking I live in East Didsbury. I’m not a savage.”
> Chorlton-cum-Hardy business owner Hugo Grilf is equally concerned. Grilf runs Ven Space, a Venezuelan-themed vegan cafe and chess club on Barlow Moor Road.
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> SNP charge doesn't seem to be materialising in the scottish cities...


Very few results through yet.  They're coming in faster than expected, but still only a handful declared.  The BBC table has nothing on it atm:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/vote2012/council/scotland.stm


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Very few results through yet. They're coming in faster than expected, but still only a handful declared. The BBC table has nothing on it atm:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/vote2012/council/scotland.stm


Get yourself on twitter and get ahead of the game. And see what i had for my lunch.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get yourself on twitter and get ahead of the game. And see what i had for my lunch.


  There's a suicide bomber in Waitrose.  

Oh, my bad.  It's a woman who dropped some eggs.


----------



## smokedout (May 4, 2012)

not a done deal for boris yet - mostly tory areas counted so far, brent, enfield and north east barely even started

second preferences might favour ken, greens out performing ukip

will be closer than expected


----------



## intersol32 (May 4, 2012)

Election results for the BNP in Amber Valley. Two seats previously held by them have been lost:

Heanor East - Phil Hill (Labour). 744. Gary Wells (CON). 391. Cliff Roper (BNP). 284.
Votes Cast 1385 out of 4606. 32.46% turnout.

Heanor West - Bob Janes (LAB). 838. Richard Iliffe (CON). 381. Adrian Hickman (BNP). 272.
Vots Cast 1500 out of 4774. 31.42% turnout.

The election results for the BNP nationally seem to be a reflection of the party's internal difficulties over the last few months (defections by key party workers, disillusionment over Griffin's leadership and expenses fiddling etc).

It's obvious from the example of the above results that given harder work on the ground in these areas it wouldn't be too difficult to secure those seats.

The crowing by Labour and others that they've "beaten" the BNP seems a bit hollow. A swing back to Labour (as with the Margaret Hodge "victory" a few years ago) simply means that the status quo have been restored and a return by the BNP or any other far-right party that can get its act together is still a possibility.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I like Nick Drake as it goes but owning a bike and organic milk is usually a good clue as are stray bits of alfalfa shoots.
> 
> Ever since the ethnic cleansing from London that brought these types up to work at the BBC in Salford , South Manchester is full of them.


 
In my experience, people that status obsessed are often, quietly, Zac Goldsmith type Tories. Maybe the rest went to Manchester.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I like Nick Drake as it goes but owning a bike and organic milk is usually a good clue as are stray bits of alfalfa shoots.
> 
> Ever since the ethnic cleansing from London that brought these types up to work at the BBC in Salford , South Manchester is full of them.


 
Too true. I think S. Manchester's hippy's are summed up in one website: nakedveganscooking.com


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Look in their recycling - you can always tell.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

smokedout said:


> not a done deal for boris yet - mostly tory areas counted so far, brent, enfield and north east barely even started
> 
> second preferences might favour ken, greens out performing ukip
> 
> will be closer than expected


 
what were you expecting ? Up until yesterday some posters on here were predicting a Livingston win.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Look in their recycling - you can always tell.


 
Binmen aren't taking their rubbish because they're squatting.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I like Nick Drake as it goes but owning a bike and organic milk is usually a good clue as are stray bits of alfalfa shoots.
> 
> Ever since the ethnic cleansing from London that brought these types up to work at the BBC in Salford , South Manchester is full of them.


 
South Manchester has been like that a long as I remember (as far back as the early 80s Chorlton at least was like that)


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

I thought all the ginger irish kids who look like scholes were from there?


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

chilango said:


> South Manchester has been like that a long as I remember (as far back as the early 80s Chorlton at least was like that)


 
Hulme was supposed to be fairly 'alternative' at one point wasn't it? When they were demolishing the flats?

To be fair there isn't many of them but you can generally know where they are by the dozens of bicycles locked up outside something.

Their parties are pretty good though.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I thought all the ginger irish kids who look like scholes were from there?


 
That too.


----------



## smokedout (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> what were you expecting ? Up until yesterday some posters on here were predicting a Livingston win.


 
nah i thought he'd get trounced, almost certainly still will but not by that much


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Hulme was supposed to be fairly 'alternative' at one point wasn't it? When they were demolishing the flats?


 
Crusties. The crescents were full of 'em at the end.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

TUSC get 8% in Crosland Moor and Netherton in my neck of the woods, slightly down on last time, much lower turnout than usual


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Look in their recycling - you can always tell.


 
That's simply not de rigueur bro


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

SNP only make two gains in Glasgow. One from labour one from Solidarity (remember them? Gail Sheridan was candidate i think).


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

first Sheffield result in, Labour up from 49% to 60%, UKIP jump up to second place, libs drop 1200 votes (22% to 7%), only 40 votes from being fifth and last.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Hulme was supposed to be fairly 'alternative' at one point wasn't it? When they were demolishing the flats?
> 
> To be fair there isn't many of them but you can generally know where they are by the dozens of bicycles locked up outside something.
> 
> Their parties are pretty good though.


 
fairly fucking depressing unless you liked a lot of dreadlocked white blokes on ecstasy making out they were in a Mad Max film  high fiving the odd black kid and avoiding paying any bills or council tax.

How's the OK cafe btw


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> fairly fucking depressing unless you liked a lot of dreadlocked white blokes on ecstasy making out they were in a Mad Max film high fiving the odd black kid and avoiding paying any bills or council tax.
> 
> How's the OK cafe btw


 
Not on at the mo I don't think. 

Last one was so so.


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> it was two for one deep fried mars bars at the chippie


 
No, twa paes anan ingin ain ana, a' fur haif price..


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Wasn't that _simply ghastly_ band First offence from Hulme?


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

i used to live in  those new build yuppy flats next to hulme asda. i might be moving back there in the next couple of weeks - hoping to move to chorlton this time though


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> first Sheffield result in, Labour up from 49% to 60%, UKIP jump up to second place, libs drop 1200 votes (22% to 7%), only 40 votes from being fifth and last.


Any info about the mayoral referendum yet?


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> SNP only make two gains in Glasgow. One from labour one from Solidarity (remember them? Gail Sheridan was candidate i think).


 
Sort of. The former Solidarity councillor was Ruth Black, who went from SSP, to standing and winning as Solidarity on to to Labour then Glasgow First.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

late this afternoon, the council and all the parties virtually ignored it the whole time.  Which could mean it sneaks through almost by accident, tho I doubt it


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> SNP only make two gains in Glasgow. One from labour one from Solidarity (remember them? Gail Sheridan was candidate i think).


Gail stood for Solidarity?  Had they _heard_ her politics?


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

4 results in, and UKIP are second in each one! Libs last on two, 1 vote off in another. All Labour holds

e2a:  Lib vote is barely over 10% of what it was two years ago!


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Gail stood for Solidarity? Had they _heard_ her politics?


In Cardonald and Craigton. Which i think all Glasgow wards are called.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

BBC still saying "Labour punish coalition".  Interesting take on agency.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> In Cardonald and Craigton.


I've just discovered that, yes.  Well, it says a lot about Solidarity.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

sarah teather on the bbc panel now, should be good if her question time performance is anything to go on


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

Wokingham result - Lib Dems have gained one seat (my local ward) from a (retiring) tory, and the tories have lost one seat to an independent (local candidate for local people sort of thing)

Strong lib dem vote in a few wards, dismal in others. Labour and UKIP vote both look to be up slightly, but not enough to get close to a seat or to take enough votes from Lib Dem / Tory candidates to let the other one in.

Still tory council, although if every seat up yesterday had gone non-tory, it would still have been a tory council.



ETA - Slough, Labour taken 3 seats from tory, 3 from "other" (mostly local independents who had fallen out with the local labour party in the past) and one each from both LibDem and Liberal (rump party that didn't want to merge with the SDP) to now have 35 of 41 seats.  (between 2003 and 2008, the council was a coalition of tories, liberals, lib-dems, and independents)


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Wasn't that _simply ghastly_ band First offence from Hulme?


 
Ruthless Rap Assassins always made out they were from either South or North Hulme but most of them lived Whalley Range and Levenshulme as irc


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> In Cardonald and Craigton. Which i think all Glasgow wards are called.


 
Next door ward to where I live, what was her vote/percentage?


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> i used to live in those new build yuppy flats next to hulme asda. i might be moving back there in the next couple of weeks - hoping to move to chorlton this time though


 
I could imagine you in Chorlton. Irish Gary bought his Council house there


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Posadists hold Cheadlehighstreet South, Falangist vote  in Abyssian Central down to 11%, Bonapartist State declared in the Headless Chicken.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...78?_=30b0ab4e9bdf3a625439a86636d3131b457e11b8

SNP Provost of Inverness fails to get elected in Culloden and Ardersie.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Next door ward to where I live, what was her vote/percentage?


Not sure yet, but came in 5th.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I could imagine you in Chorlton. Irish Gary bought his Council house there


excellent. you'll have to find out from him which tapas bar i should be making my new local


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 4, 2012)

binka said:


> i used to live in those new build yuppy flats next to hulme asda. i might be moving back there in the next couple of weeks - hoping to move to chorlton this time though


 
Was that when you were attending Manchester's _greater_ university?


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Was that when you were attending Manchester's _greater_ university?


no when i was a student i lived where students were meant to live - fallowfield. i was working when i lived in hulme


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

aah, the tossers.  Liberals have managed to hold a seat, majority down from 2400 to 300 tho


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

I know it's been posted before but needs posting again


> Nick Clegg has said he is "really sad that so many" of his Liberal Democrat councillors have lost their seats.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

So overall, how did the far-left do?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 4, 2012)

current London count appears to have TUSC in 9th place on the london-wide assembly list, behind the English Democrats


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

"12:15: Bad news for the SNP in Glasgow. They have already lost 3 of the 43 candidates. Lose another one and thats goodnight to an overall Nationalist majority in Glasgow"

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/rolling-blog-election-results-day.2012052478


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2012)

Labour +523 after 114 out of 181 councils declared.

No way can the tories spin this, even with Boris


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

A non Lib Dem loss to enjoy, it looks like Brian Coleman is losing in Barnet and Camden


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "12:15: Bad news for the SNP in Glasgow. They have already lost 3 of the 43 candidates. Lose another one and thats goodnight to an overall Nationalist majority in Glasgow"
> 
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/rolling-blog-election-results-day.2012052478


 
from that link:



> *12:13:* In Edinburgh, the city of pandas, Professor Pongo (standing as a penguin) gained 444 votes, defeating the Lid Dem candidate who scored just 370.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 4, 2012)

mk12 said:


> So overall, how did the far-left do?


 
Pretty shite as expected, one or two decent results but nothing jaw-dropping. Respect did well, if you can call them far-left still, although personally I wouldn't.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> from that link:


Excellent - after the polar bear beating the tories in liverpool as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> from that link:


We are all penguins!


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

There's obviously a trend there somewhere. In 2020 how many animal MPs will we have?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> from that link:


I think I would have actually bothered to vote if I was in the ward.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

http://foranewleftliberty.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/vote-for-professor-pongo.html

"On the planet that I come from humans do things differently and us penguins, polar bears and all living things have the food we need and the humans leave us alone by respecting our rights to co-exist alongside them in harmony."


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

What's glasgow first? Just taken one off labour.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

Greens have got another Scottish councillor, don't know where yet though


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

mk12 said:


> So overall, how did the far-left do?


 



> TUSC’s clear anti-austerity message has met with an enthusiastic response wherever it has been presented


 



> Socialist candidate Michael Lavalette has stormed back into Preston’s council chamber this morning, Friday, with a resounding vote against austerity, war and lack of political representation.
> 
> Michael spoke to Socialist Worker just after the result was announced.
> “Four short weeks ago we saw George Galloway’s election in the Bradford Spring,” he said. “Today we saw that come sweeping over the Pennines into Preston with this remarkable result.


 


> *Salma Yaqoob* ‏ @*SalmaYaqoob*
> Thankyou for your lovely messages of congratulations - inc from Bradford, all over UK, Bahrain and Australia!


 


> *Jamiesha* ‏ @*Jamiesha_Maj*
> @*David_Goodhart* #*Respect* leap in *#**Bradford* West with 5 seats. #*Galloway*: "we took the head off the rotting fish that is Brad. city council"


 



paper sales up 7.2%


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

I think Vine's analysis about oppositions needing to see an 18-21% drop in government support for them to win the next general election. It completely ignores the fact that Cameron didn't win in 2010 (in fact the Tories performance was pretty crap in 2010).


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What's glasgow first? Just taken one off labour.


 
they're the bunch of ex-Labour Glasgow councillors who took their ball and went home recently.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> paper sales up 7.2%


Tomorrow Soweto!


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> they're the bunch of ex-Labour Glasgow councillors who took their ball and went home recently.


Ah right. Ta.

Bit of aBlaenau gwent situation.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

"TUSC’s clear anti-austerity message has met with an enthusiastic response wherever it has been presented"

Has it. Has it really.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

Libs hold off Labour by 99 votes in one Sheff seat - and TUSC polled 116.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

> *1243:*
> Labour gain a seat from the Liberal Democrats in Edinburgh's Drumbrae/Gyle ward. It's the first seat to change hands in the city, where the Lib Dems have shared power with the SNP for the last five years.


 
That was the Lib Dem council leader's seat. She stood down from it before the election and is standing in my ward instead (because she thought she'd more chance of getting in here)


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

The turn out doesn't actually inspire any belief that Labour is actually connecting with anyone apart from those who are already 'engaged'


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 4, 2012)

Sheffied - Ex-council leader Paul Scriven loses Broomhill by over 500 votes. And Labour nick Nether Edge of Libs. Also, Rob Murphy (Green) holds on to Central.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

the Nats now can't control Glasgow by themselves after the Govan result


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> Libs hold off Labour by 99 votes in one Sheff seat - and TUSC polled 116.


Wouldn't have happened under av


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2012)

Interesting stat thing on TV just now: looking at the percentage gain by the opposition in a midterm it looks like Lab will lose the next election, based on stats on previous midterm swings. Makes more sense when you see it presented properly than from this post.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 4, 2012)

Sheffield - Labour hold Gleadless Valley and take Walkley from Lib Dems. Council website has now melted.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Wouldn't have happened under av


So fucking what?


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

mk12 said:


> "TUSC’s clear anti-austerity message has met with an enthusiastic response wherever it has been presented"
> 
> Has it. Has it really.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Random said:


> Tomorrow Soweto!


Has that picture of him been quietly disappeared of the internet? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Interesting stat thing on TV just now: looking at the percentage gain by the opposition in a midterm it looks like Lab will lose the next election, based on stats on previous midterm swings. Makes more sense when you see it presented properly than from this post.


If faced with a majority govt. They're not.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Wouldn't have happened under av


You're right, things would be different if the LibDems had won their AV referendum. They'd be holding on to far more councillors.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Interesting stat thing on TV just now: looking at the percentage gain by the opposition in a midterm it looks like Lab will lose the next election, based on stats on previous midterm swings. Makes more sense when you see it presented properly than from this post.


Yeah Vine's analysis is crap it completely ignores the fact that Cameron didn't win in 2010 (in fact the Tories performance was pretty crap in 2010).


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Imagine all them disaggregations that we could have seen!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Imagine all them disaggregations that we could have seen!



Any idea how TUSC did in GLA election? Is that announced at same time as Mayor?


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

i hate norman smith. i think he's absolutely useless (even by norman journalist standards)


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Wouldn't have happened under av


True. They'd have won by much more thanks to the Tory and ukip voters


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> If faced with a majority govt. They're not.


That's true... still, the 7% 'swing' figure they showed is the lowest going back to Michael Foot according to Jon whatshisnameagain (vine - thanks RS)... basically Lab should be doing even better


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Any idea how TUSC did in GLA election? Is that announced at same time as Mayor?


 
As it stands London-wide result here - http://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/results-and-past-elections/live-results-2012?contest=24

Not well, 9th, behind English Democrats.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Sheffied - Ex-council leader Paul Scriven loses Broomhill by over 500 votes.


fucking A 

e2a:  dropped to third as well! Behind Labour and the greens


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Hearing reports that 4 of the 5 new Bradford Respect councillors have defected to Proletarian Democracy.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Hearing reports that 4 of the 5 new Bradford Respect councillors have defected to Proletarian Democracy.


 
Makes a change from defecting to the Tories I suppose.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Any idea how TUSC did in GLA election? Is that announced at same time as Mayor?


Yeah, live thing here but under 1% thus far.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> As it stands London-wide result here - http://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/results-and-past-elections/live-results-2012?contest=24
> 
> Not well, 9th, behind English Democrats.



So the 5% share they were looking for isn't going to happen?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> So the 5% share they were looking for isn't going to happen?


 
No.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Labour might win Salford mayor on first preferences according to the Guardian just now. Ken might have been better standing there, they have got the BBC after all.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> As it stands London-wide result here - http://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/results-and-past-elections/live-results-2012?contest=24
> 
> Not well, 9th, behind English Democrats.


 


> "TUSC’s clear anti-austerity message has met with an enthusiastic response [almost everywhere] it has been presented"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 4, 2012)

0.6% votes for anti-austerity.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

usual 700 votes (14%) for Bowler in my ward (as many as the other Sheff TUSC candidates put together)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, live thing here but under 1% thus far.



Does this site, when it works, allow you see share of vote by constituency or council?


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

all those poor hard working councillors. what a shame for them. all those years trying to weasel their way onto the planning committee wasted.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Does this site, when it works, allow you see share of vote by constituency or council?


Not yet, as far as i can tell anyway. Nightmare site for a number of reasons.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Does this site, when it works, allow you see share of vote by constituency or council?


 
It seems to show percentages when it doesn't load properly, but not when it does, iyswim. As said, brilliant site.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

It's best when it half loads as you can see the figures behind the bars


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dems lose all three seats in Stirling, two went to Labour, one to the Greens.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

on that site right click view source ctrl+f search for labour then in a list it has the parties and percentages. currently libdems on 7%


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2012)

Nick Griffin chilling with his councillors.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

This makes the lyrics of that little known Girls aloud track Kronstadt look like infantile leninism

"There is this guy who came into town, walked into Bradford, took a look around, realised we were sinking in a hole –"




GG-


> We took the head off the rotten fish that is the Bradford city council. We defeated a council leader who sat there, apparently impregnable and utterly complacent, for a decade and a half or more.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2012)

Tory candidate Dial Masih only got 58 votes in Longford! 1.74% and last place! Is that the lowest Tory vote nationwide?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

SNP have gained a seat in Glasgow from the Greens, who in turn have ousted the Glasgow Lib Dem leader Paul Coleshill


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ah right. Ta.
> 
> Bit of aBlaenau gwent situation.


 
Not really, Glasgow First range from 1 decent type to the rest being chancxers, dodgy as fuck and one wanker named Willie O'Rourke who is a disgrace.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not really, Glasgow First range from 1 decent type to the rest being chancxers, dodgy as fuck and one wanker named Willie O'Rourke who is a disgrace.


In terms of it being the product an internal split though rather than an independent initiative is what i meant. Remember reading that O' Rourke thing.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Fucking yokels


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> In terms of it being the product an internal split though rather than an independent initiative is what i meant. Remember reading that O' Rourke thing.


 
Aye, not really a principled one neither, as is evident above. Which Glasgow First candidate won?


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

http://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/results-and-past-elections/live-results-2012?contest=25

looks like that idiot Brian Coleman will be losing his seat  does that mean he is no longer involved with the fire brigade?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, not really a principled one neither, as is evident above. Which Glasgow First candidate won?


Stephen Dornan.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

> In *Orkney*, one of the first councils to declare, all 21 seats were taken by independents.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Bumpkins vote for mayor. Labour party did that.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Bumpkins vote for mayor. Labour party did that.


The disgusting idiocy of rural life


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Tory candidate Dial Masih only got 58 votes in Longford! 1.74% and last place! Is that the lowest Tory vote nationwide?


they got 28 votes in deepdale - 1.46%


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Random said:


> The disgusting idiocy of rural life


Them and montpelier greens. Disgusting. Holding the city to ransom just because they didn't have the discipline to wait for the next election and the lib-dems to go away.


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> they got 28 votes in deepdale - 1.46%


 you could just about put them all in a minibus and shove it off a cliff


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

the next mayor of bristol?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Bnp lost all seats contesting. Now hold 4 in total.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Bnp lost all seats contesting. Now hold 4 in total.


Seriously? There's only four BNP councillors in the whole of the UK? The last four years of economic crisis seem to have seen more support flowing to the big established parties in the UK, rather than a breakthrough for any radicals.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Random said:


> Seriously? There's only four BNP councillors in the whole of the UK? The last four years of economic crisis seem to have seen more support flowing to the big established parties in the UK, rather than a breakthrough for any radicals.


Well, they're winning the seats but the non-mainstream vote size is increasing.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

The Lib Dems have lost four seats on Scottish Borders Council. The Nats are up three. That's fairly big news.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The Lib Dems have lost four seats on Scottish Borders Council. The Nats are up three. That's fairly big news.


They are getting murdered in Scotland.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2012)

In my area the existing BNP councillors were wiped out due to a massive leap in the Labour vote compared to 2008, and due to the performance of their councillors (falling out with the party and going independent, not being cut-out to be a councillor and stepping down for 'personal reasons' etc).

They had momentum here for several years, but they were utterly unable to solidify their gains.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They are getting murdered in Scotland.


 
I expected they would in general but surprised at the Borders, typically been Lib Dem or Tory for years (lots of rich farmers)


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

BBC says for Scotland:



> *1405:* *John Curtice Professor of politics at Strathclyde University *
> "With detailed results from 50 wards that have been collected by the BBC now available the average change in vote since 2007 for the four main parties is as follows:
> 
> LABOUR - (+7)
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2012)

Friend won his election in Dundee, 16 SNP total and an outright majority apparently.

A good excuse to wear his BPC costume. 

gain from NOC. lab and snp up two, libdem down one & tory down two.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

My seat next to declare in Edinburgh, where the Leader of the current council (Lib Dem Jenny Dawe) is standing. I hope she gets a kicking.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> My seat next to declare in Edinburgh, where the Leader of the current council (Lib Dem Jenny Dawe) is standing. I hope she gets a kicking.


 
...aaaand she's lost her seat apparently


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2012)

The full Huntingdon District Council result for St Ives East:

*Jason Ablewhite (C) 651 - elected

Paul Bullen (UKIP) 334
... 
Lord Toby Jug (Loony) 118

Richard Oliver (LD) 130

Angela Richards (L) 166


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2012)

Angus:  SNP gain from NOC.  

In order

SNP 15
''others'' came 2nd with 8  
the rest all lost 1 seat   
tory 4   
lab 1 
libdem 1


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dems have lost all four of their existing wards in East Lothian


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Stephen Dornan.


 
Interesting, he's a bit, wel;l alot, of a fud, but he's by no means the worst of the shysters who went with GF. Large 'personal' following in Linthouse/Drumoyne where he was a councillor before the larger multi-member wards were brought in.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> True. They'd have won by much more thanks to the Tory and ukip voters


Ukip vote for most pro-euro party?


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

BNP get just 20 more votes that Paul Massey in Salford Mayor election.


----------



## bignose1 (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They are getting murdered in Scotland.


 Murrrrdurrrr


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Labour, Tory, UKIP, LD, BNP, Massey, eng dem, green, CAP -- ranking of Salford mayor election.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

lib-dem lost deposit


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> lib-dem lost deposit


have you got that as a hot key on your computer? would save a lot of typing.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BNP get just 20 more votes that Paul Massey in Salford Mayor election.


 
1st round

Mike Felse English Democrats 1,616
Karen Garrido Conservative 8,055
Bernard Gill UKIP 3,368
Paul Massey Independent 1,995
Michael Moulding Community Action Party 1,065
Joe O'Neill Green 1,273
Eddy O'Sullivan BNP 2,026
Norman Owen Lib Dem 2,148
Ian Stewart Labour 20,663
Pat Ward Independent 2,665


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

Just seen my ward results, I now have a Nat, a Green and a Labour councillor (all of whom I voted for) and a Tory (who I didn't). Another Green in a neighbouring ward as well which I think makes 4 or maybe 5 now? They only had one, pre-election. Edit, no it's 3, getting mixed up

Edit, 47% turnout in my ward, that's quite high compared to a lot of others, think a lot of people have come out to register their disapproval of the council leader.


----------



## _angel_ (May 4, 2012)

Lib dems booted out of Moortown Leeds (big LibDem area) and Labour also win in Roundhay (Tory area!)
Shows how much both tories and libdems have alienated their natural voters.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2012)

norman smith refering to labour needing to win back the 'aspirational classes' in the south because we all know poor people in the north aspire to nothing


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Is this ed's first great failure? /rentoul/winter.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Labour now on +702 after 165 of 181 councils declared


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Lib Dems lose all three seats in Stirling, two went to Labour, one to the Greens.


Labour lost two to SNP, too.  

No Lib Dems on Stirling Council.


----------



## mk12 (May 4, 2012)

City of dreams, Milton Keynes:

Tories      20   -1
Labour     16   +7
Lib Dems  15   -2
Other        0   -4


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Rentoul is the arch blairite


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Rentoul is the arch blairite


They're _your_ people.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They're _your_ people.


Yeh, right of course


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Yeh, right of course


What party are the blairites in and what party are they battling for control of? Is it the same one that you are a member of?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

info@stirlinglibdems.org.uk

Any messages for the wiped out Lib Dems in Stirling?


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-17950315

*Goldie Lookin' Chain's Rhys Hutchings' Newport Labour councillor hope*


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> info@stirlinglibdems.org.uk
> 
> Any messages for the wiped out Lib Dems in Stirling?


Yeah, can we have your stuff?


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

FREEEEEEDDOOOOOOMMMMMM


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)




----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

Lib Dems down 11 to 10 in Fife.  

 1545: FIFE COUNCIL: All 23 wards are decided. Labour 35 (up 11), SNP 26 (up 4), Lib Dems 10 (down 11); Conservatives 3 (down 1); others 4.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

SNP hasn't taken control of Glasgow.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> SNP hasn't taken control of Glasgow.


Ooh, that's a key bit of the Tory script in the bin - "if Labour can't hang onto Glasgow, they're fucked innit" was the intended spin.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Yes.  But they are being frustrated, finding opposition they underestimated





butchersapron said:


> What party are the blairites in and what party are they battling for control of? Is it the same one that you are a member of?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Yes. But they are being frustrated, finding opposition they underestimated


So they are your people.


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

Random said:


> FREEEEEEDDOOOOOOMMMMMM


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

F





butchersapron said:


> So they are your people.


They are the enemy.  You standing for mayor then?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

And the best way to fight them is to join their party? If you can't beat them join them?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> F
> They are the enemy. You standing for mayor then?


Yet you're all in the same party and working for a labour victory. Doesn't look very enemorious to me.


----------



## articul8 (May 4, 2012)

Take the fight right where they are most vulnerable





SpineyNorman said:


> And the best way to fight them is to join their party? If you can't beat them join them?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Take the fight right where they are most vulnerable


Join the coalition govt.


----------



## Random (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Take the fight right where they are most vulnerable


Are you going to Labour HQ, to drop Blair's Ring of Power into the Cracks of Mandelson and finally destroy them?


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Matthew Goodwin asks 'what will fill the vaccum' now the far right is finished as an electoral force.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...al-force-finished?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9038


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Labour now on +702 after 165 of 181 councils declared


 
I have £15 on less than 800 at 10/11 so its looking hopeful


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Take the fight right where they are most vulnerable


 
Well you're certainly taking advantage of their vulnerability, nobody can deny that. What would you say is their biggest weak spot? The lack of internal democratic structures through which you can oppose them or the fact that they've got more effective support within the party than the "left"?


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Matthew Goodwin asks 'what will fill the vaccum' now the far right is finished as an electoral force.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...al-force-finished?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9038


 
Won't be Mathew Goodwin


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

What's he done to his hair?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to hear Goodwin speak on "new british fascism: explaining the rise and fall of the BNP" - is it likely to be any good? Read a few of his articles that have had some decent stuff in them but not read any of his books or owt.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What's he done to his hair?


 
He's a lecturer? Looks like a student with that haircut.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

Full Salford result:

*Mayoral Election*

*Ian Stewart is the new Mayor of Salford, details below.*
*Round one*
Total number of valid first preference votes: 44,873
CandidatePartyNumber of first preference votesPercentage of first preference votes
Felse, Mike English Democrats - "Putting England First!" 1,616 3.6%
Garrido, Karen Margaret Conservative Party 8,055 17.95%
Gill, Bernard UK Independence Party 3,368 7.51%
Massey, Paul Independent 1,995 4.45%
Moulding, Michael Community Action Party - Exposing Political Fraudsters 1,065 2.37%
O'Neill, Joe Green Party 1,273 2.84%
O'Sullivan, Eddy British National Party 2,026 4.51%
Owen, Norman Liberal Democrats 2,148 4.79%
Stewart, Ian Labour Party 20,663 46.05%
Ward, Pat Independent 2,665 5.94%
The following candidates continue to round two of the contest in which the second preference votes on the ballot papers of eliminated candidates are taken into consideration:

*Karen Garrido, Conservative*
*Ian Stewart, Labour*
*Round two*
CandidatePartyNumber of first preference votesNumber of second preference votes receivedTotal number of votes received
Garrido, Karen Margaret Conservative Party 8,055 2,016 10,071
Stewart, Ian Labour Party 20,663 2,796 23,459

*Elected:* Ian Stewart
*Electorate:* 174,800
*Turnout:* 46,054
*Turnout percentage:* 26.05%


----------



## Blagsta (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What's he done to his hair?


 
That's a mental picture!  Looks miserable, maybe he's pissed off with his barber.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm going to hear Goodwin speak on "new british fascism: explaining the rise and fall of the BNP" - is it likely to be any good? Read a few of his articles that have had some decent stuff in them but not read any of his books or owt.


He's not one of ours. His stuff can be used for our ends.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

A schoolgirl has become one of the youngest councillors in the country after winning a seat on Plymouth City Council.
Kate Taylor, who was standing for Labour, won her Devonport seat with a majority of 839 as her party won control of the council last night from the Conservatives.
The 18-year-old, who is an A-level student at Notre Dame RC School in Plymouth, took to Twitter to speak of her delight at winning her council seat.


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

Looking at the London Assembly provisional result for my constituency - Greenwich and Lewisham - is pretty satisfying. Labour have won, with the Tories a very distant second.  The Greens are fairly close behind them, and well ahead of the Lib Dems, who appear to have struggled to beat the local People Before Profit candidate, who's come fifth.  UKIP are sixth ahead of the BNP, with the National Front pretty much nowhere.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Full Salford result:
> 
> *Mayoral Election*
> 
> ...


 
Fractured - top two only got 64% between them.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Whats this about liverpool?



> The Labour party had opposed the principle of a directly elected Mayor but it was voted for in a referendum after a local businessman secured signatures from five per cent of the electorate calling for a vote on the issue, although the turnout for the vote was a mere 18.1%. Neighbouring Manchester voted No for a directly elected mayor, which indicates that not everyone wants one.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm going to hear Goodwin speak on "new british fascism: explaining the rise and fall of the BNP" - is it likely to be any good? Read a few of his articles that have had some decent stuff in them but not read any of his books or owt.


 

Seen him a few times. His audience is the mainstream parties, academics who have discovered a niche and the very small minority of us who see the far right as competitors for working class activity. His book was an interesting read but anti fascism to him is Council chamber and parliamentary bourgeois anti fascism based on opinion polls , polling and voter research.

Don't expect a discourse on Beating the Fascists!


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Whats this about liverpool?


 
er that's Salford.

Red Storm might read something else into this but a) I don't think that labour there wanted to be seen as blocking what they initially thought might be popular 2) I was at a meeting where one of their prominent Councillors floated the idea of a Greater Manchester mayor


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> er that's Salford.
> 
> Red Storm might read something else into this but a) I don't think that labour there wanted to be seen as blocking what they initially thought might be popular 2) I was at a meeting where one of their prominent Councillors floated the idea of a Greater Manchester mayor


It is isn't it.


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Whats this about liverpool?


i think that 18% referendum might be salford not liverpool. (edit - the 39th step beat me to it)

shit just lost the link i had 

edit - found another one, it was salford back in january..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16716859


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It is isn't it.


 
Its about salford. It says it in the first paragraph.

From what I know, the LP didn't want a mayor and Ian Stewart was opposed to the idea. However, it was voted through. LP thought it best they stand because if they didn't win they'd lose the power in Salford. 

I'm not sure I've answered your question?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Irrelevant question (from me) as i thought it was liverpool.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2012)

seriously, who turns out to vote, votes labour on everything except the mayor when they vote tory.  who does that?  that's the action of a crazy person, or hitler, or one of those boys.


----------



## moochedit (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, who turns out to vote, votes labour on everything except the mayor when they vote tory. who does that? that's the action of a crazy person, or hitler, or one of those boys.


 
I think that "split voting" like that is quite common in the US in their elections. No idea why they do it though.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, who turns out to vote, votes labour on everything except the mayor when they vote tory. who does that?


Someone who has read and understood the manifestos.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2012)

cognitive dissonance and a lack of critical thinking has long served the elites.  education keeps our working classes just smart enough to compete for the shitty jobs and our middle classes in debt and lacking hope for change.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, who turns out to vote, votes labour on everything except the mayor when they vote tory. who does that? that's the action of a crazy person, or hitler, or one of those boys.


New Labourites, presumably.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Someone who has read and understood the manifestos.


 
boris didn't have a manifesto until a few days ago.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> cognitive dissonance and a lack of critical thinking has long served the elites. education keeps our working classes just smart enough to compete for the shitty jobs and our middle classes in debt and lacking hope for change.


Come the fuck on, you might as well say sheeple.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Has birmingham said yes or no to a mayor? I've seen yes on the BBC and no on the Guardian?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

They said no


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Come the fuck on, you might as well say sheeple.


 
haha, good point.  i'll go and get some fresh air away from the internet i reckons.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> boris didn't have a manifesto until a few days ago.


It'll be less than a fag paper from Labour, so what's the difference?


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Labour 769 up with about 300 (I think) to come in.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

BBC's James Cook: Labour have won an overall majority on Glasgow City Council.

He means Labour _has_ won an overall majority.


----------



## BigTom (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Has birmingham said yes or no to a mayor? I've seen yes on the BBC and no on the Guardian?


 
As BA says, 58% no on a 30% turnout:

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...-votes-no-to-an-elected-mayor-97319-30903155/


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> BBC's James Cook: Labour have won an overall majority on Glasgow City Council.
> 
> He means Labour _has_ won an overall majority.


Labour _are_ winning an overall majority.

Where did that SNP surge go? Out to the north sea?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Labour _are_ winning an overall majority.
> 
> Where did that SNP surge go? Out to the north sea?


It was overstated, clearly.  An SNP controlled Glasgow would have required a miracle, mind you.  They are the largest party in Scotland as a whole, though.  Currently on 371 councillors against Labour's 334.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Anyone got thoughts on why Plaid Cymru have done badly?


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

The Lib Dems have been absolutely pulverised north of the border, haven't they? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/vote2012/council/scotland.stm


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Anyone got thoughts on why Plaid Cymru have done badly?


They've lost 28 cllrs, and control of 1 council?  My guess is that starting from a lower base, they weren't going to be recipients of the anti Liberal votes.  People sent their votes to the most likely winner?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It was overstated, clearly. An SNP controlled Glasgow would have required a miracle, mind you. They are the largest party in Scotland as a whole, though. Currently on 371 councillors against Labour's 334.


It's the overstatement i'm laughing at.


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 4, 2012)

Here's the result for the Greenwich & Lewisham constituency for the Greater London Assembly:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17541403

The People before Profit party with 5.2% saved their deposit. There must be a lesson here for TUSC (who seem to be heading for 1% or less in the London-wide list section). Choose a name that can appeal to nearly everybody not just to militant trade unionists in the public sector ....


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> The Lib Dems have been absolutely pulverised north of the border, haven't they?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/vote2012/council/scotland.stm


Yes.  No Lib Dems in either Stirling or Clackmannanshire.  (Two neighbouring councils. I'm in the council area of the former, and the Holyrood constituency of the latter).


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Is there a deposit for the GLA?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's the overstatement i'm laughing at.


Indeed.  Was it Allison Hunter who said they'd win Glasgow?  I think she was at one time an SNP strategist in their HQ, so she should have known that unrealistic boast would come back to bite her.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Well it's definitely true in my area coz I had to do it, whereas in the last few elections I've just been put on the electoral register automatically.


No, i don't think you're right on this.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It'll be less than a fag paper from Labour, so what's the difference?


 
But there's a fair difference between Boris' aims and Ken's.  Though I can see that a nu-Labourite might see Boris as more their sort of person.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Anyone got thoughts on why Plaid Cymru have done badly?


The curse of the overly-cooperative minority party in a coalition, AFAIK. They provided cover for a Labour-led coalition in Wales, and have lost support because of it. The Lib Dem story writ small, I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> But there's a fair difference between Boris' aims and Ken's. Though I can see that a nu-Labourite might see Boris as more their sort of person.


You supposed someone voting Labour in all but the Mayoral election.  Such a person would clearly see Boris as fitting better with the mainstream of Labour than Ken.


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Is there a deposit for the GLA?


Yes £1000 for the constituency. £5000 for a London-wide list. £10,000 for the Mayor. I think you need to get 5% to get in back. I'll check more.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You supposed someone voting Labour in all but the Mayoral election. Such a person would clearly see Boris as fitting better with the mainstream of Labour than Ken.


It's not really about the parties in London's mayor elections, hence Livingstone winning it before as an independent. There are concrete differences between the two candidates as to what they would do with their relatively limited remit. And these differences do have practical consequences - transport will be more expensive under Johnson, and it is possible that rents will be higher under him too.


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2012)

BigTom said:


> As BA says, 58% no on a 30% turnout:
> 
> http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...-votes-no-to-an-elected-mayor-97319-30903155/


 
Bah,it means that wanker Liam bryne will stay as Shadow DWP Secretary...


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 4, 2012)

Jean-Luc said:


> Yes £1000 for the constituency. £5000 for a London-wide list. £10,000 for the Mayor. I think you need to get 5% to get in back. I'll check more.


Just checked. I'm right. See here:
http://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-candidate/nominations
I think there's a deposit to stand for mayor outside London. In Liverpool it's (only) £500. Don't know what it is elsewhere.


----------



## BigTom (May 4, 2012)

treelover said:


> Bah,it means that wanker Liam bryne will stay as Shadow DWP Secretary...


 
Yes, but it also means he won't be mayor of Birmingham, which I'm relieved about.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's not really about the parties in London's mayor elections, hence Livingstone winning it before as an independent. There are concrete differences between the two candidates as to what they would do with their relatively limited remit. And these differences do have practical consequences - transport will be more expensive under Johnson, and it is possible that rents will be higher under him too.


el-ahrairah asked why anyone would vote Labour across the board, then Boris in the Mayoral vote.  I was answering that.


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

This is the bloke who beat that Lib Dem candidate in Edinburgh:







Councillor for one of the governing parties, beaten by something that looks like a giant condom in penguin colours.  I love the British political system sometimes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> cognitive dissonance and a lack of critical thinking has long served the elites. education keeps our working classes just smart enough to compete for the shitty jobs and our middle classes in debt and lacking hope for change.


 
Fuck off.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> el-ahrairah asked why anyone would vote Labour across the board, then Boris in the Mayoral vote. I was answering that.


Ok. I don't think that's right, though. Johnson clearly has a certain personal vote of people who just like him in some vague apolitical 'I'd share a pint with him' kind of way.


----------



## shagnasty (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Anyone got thoughts on why Plaid Cymru have done badly?


some may say it's because they have left wing leader but it's probable just a cyclic thing


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok. I don't think that's right, though. Johnson clearly has a certain personal vote of people who just like him in some vague apolitical 'I'd share a pint with him' kind of way.


Well, he sounds New Labour to me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, he sounds New Labour to me.


In what way?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2012)

In every way.


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2012)

Labour's taken Ealing and Hillingdon...


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

Is the GLA vote first past the post or some sort of PR/AV?

eta: Google is my friend!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Is the GLA vote first past the post or some sort of PR/AV?


Both. There are 14 first past the post candidates for 14 constituencies, then 11 more taken from party lists on pr over the whole thing.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2012)

Labour's Ed Miliband 'egged' on walkabout




> Labour leader Ed Miliband was hit by an egg during a walkabout in Southampton.
> 
> He was giving a TV interview when an unidentified man walked though the crowd and slapped the egg on to his shoulder.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Both. There are 14 first past the post candidates for 14 constituencies, then 11 more taken from party lists on pr over the whole thing.


Funnily enough thats just what google said!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Funnily enough thats just what google said!


I'm sad enough to have known it without google.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok. I don't think that's right, though. Johnson clearly has a certain personal vote of people who just like him in some vague apolitical 'I'd share a pint with him' kind of way.


 
New Labour is an awful lot closer to Johnson than Livingstone. Haven't you noticed how many people you initially assume are Tories  turn out to be New Labour these days?


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm sad enough to have known it without google.


 
My excuse is I dont live in London


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

Greens apparently ahead of Lib Dems in the London-wide assembly members vote. 

Not, I suspect, that that means much, since both are so far behind Labour and the Tories.  It might say something about the sheer scale of the Lib Dem collapse, though.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

Boris's cronies have all their tat packed in crates and are anxious about the coming result!


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

Labour 821 up after 179 of 181 councils declared.


----------



## shagnasty (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Boris's cronies have all their tat packed in crates and are anxious about the coming result!


BBC now saying it could be close as the places that have not declared may deliever ken more votes than bozo johnson


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> BBC now saying it could be close as the places that have not declared may deliever ken more votes than bozo johnson


They will. But it's nearly all in now. It may end up a three point gap (it's four points now). We can assume Livingstone will take most of the Green second preferences, and Johnson most of the ukip/bnp. That might narrow it to a two-point gap. Then Livingstone would need to take Paddick/the independent 5/3. Can't see that. Johnson by a nose, imo.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

Looks like a huge amount depends on the independent. The Greens more than wipe out UKIP + BNP transfers, but Lib Dem transfers probably neutralise a lot of that.

I know the independent was vaguely left, but is she the New Labour mole that some have said, and where are her votes most likely to go?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 4, 2012)

Too much to make up, imo. If it were just a one point lead to Johnson, I'd be betting on Livingstone winning, but three points is an awful lot, given that all the rest put together are less than 20 percent of the vote.


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2012)

SNP now have more councillors in Scotland than the Lib Dems have in the entire UK.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2012)

So does the low turnout mean that a similar number of labour voters turned out this time, it was largely that the tories and lib dems didn't?


----------



## manny-p (May 4, 2012)

two sheds said:


> So does the low turnout mean that a similar number of labour voters turned out this time, it was largely that the tories and lib dems didn't?


 
A low turnout suggests more people who see party politics as pointless and something which does not affect their life's.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

ymu said:


> I know the independent was vaguely left, but is she the New Labour mole that some have said, and where are her votes most likely to go?


 
She is not a new Labour mole, though there is no doubt some Progress types would have chucked her a preferance but after her results she is not going to be a Labour candidate for mayor at any time.

Having said that, I don't think this election will be the last we see of her, independent advisorhood or future PPC for one of the main parties...


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

Leeds says 'fuck off, mayors'


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

belboid said:
			
		

> Leeds says 'fuck off, mayors'



Shame that. They just got a KFC


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2012)

Barnet and Camden now labour... Labour should hold the last 3.


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> Leeds says 'fuck off, mayors'


 
One possible explanation for that:



> *Peter Howells* ‏ @*Writer_LovinIt*
> Follow
> Northern city-dwellers have looked at the ego-driven circus of the London Mayoral elections and voted "not for us thanks". #*vote2012*


 
He might well have a point...


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

so pleased that cunt Brian Coleman got beat - apparently he went off in a huff, and refused to speak to the Press - diddums Brian


----------



## shagnasty (May 4, 2012)

marty21 said:


> so pleased that cunt Brian Coleman got beat - apparently he went off in a huff, and refused to speak to the Press - diddums Brian


Would have loved to have seen that


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

BNP lost EVERY seat then?


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I have £15 on less than 800 at 10/11 so its looking hopeful


Bad luck.

Those who bet on over 800 must have got some pretty special odds.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-17950315

LOL goldie looking chain


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> BNP lost EVERY seat then?


 
I think they have 3 councillors left who weren't up for re-election.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think they have 3 councillors left who weren't up for re-election.


Used to have 57


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:
			
		

> Used to have 57



Not a bad drop off there. How will that affect the (tiny) party financially?


----------



## JHE (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Used to have 57


 
How many were parish council seats which had been gained because no one else wanted to stand?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2012)

Ben Bradshaw (Labour Member of Parliament for Exeter)
 tweeted just now:....

Devon Tory MP Gary Streeter blames Government "incompetence" for the drubbing the Tories and Lib Dems received in the elections

Trouble at Mill methinks....


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

JHE said:


> How many were parish council seats which had been gained because no one else wanted to stand?


 
I think the 57 was next level council seats, it doesn't include Parish councillors I imagine they still have a few of them dotted around, most of whom are elected as independents anyway.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think the 57 was next level council seats, it doesn't include Parish councillors I imagine they still have a few of them dotted around, most of whom are elected as independents anyway.


 
A lot are also elected unopposed.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

BBC saying an upset is on the cards for the Mayoral vote.


----------



## ymu (May 4, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Ben Bradshaw (Labour Member of Parliament for Exeter)
> tweeted just now:....
> 
> Devon Tory MP Gary Streeter blames Government "incompetence" for the drubbing the Tories and Lib Dems received in the elections
> ...


The BBC were running that interview over and over again last night.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> A lot are also elected unopposed.


 
The BNP ones werent though.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The BNP ones werent though.


 
The last couple of parish councillors the BNP got I saw were unopposed.

When I've looked back too quiet a number are unopposed.

Here's six elected unopposed: http://www.bnp.org.uk/news/six-more-british-national-party-councillors-elected

Five more: http://www.bnp.org.uk/news/more-british-national-party-councillors-elected

Two more:  http://www.bnp.org.uk/news/two-british-national-party-councillors-elected


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

sunny jim said:
			
		

> BBC saying an upset is on the cards for the Mayoral vote.



Ken upset at losing or an upset to the predicted result?


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ken upset at losing or an upset to the predicted result?


 
I'm not confident for Ken.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 4, 2012)

Cid said:


> Barnet and Camden now labour... Labour should hold the last 3.


 
Labour majority in the GLA with Greens holding some influence.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> The last couple of parish councillors the BNP got I saw were unopposed.
> 
> When I've looked back too quiet a number are unopposed.
> 
> ...


 
I was talking about the 57 - not the parish councillors, please read posts more carefully


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2012)

BBC web page says



> However, the [BNP] party still holds two seats in areas where contests did not take place on Thursday.


 
referring to borough / district councillors.  Not parish / town councillors.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I was talking about the 57 - not the parish councillors, please read posts more carefully


 
I think it was pretty obvious when I said 'a lot are elected unopposed' that it was in reference to your comment on parish councillors you tit. 



Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think the 57 was next level council seats, it doesn't include Parish councillors I imagine they still have a few of them dotted around, most of whom are elected as independents anyway.


 



			
				Red Storm said:
			
		

> A lot are also elected unopposed.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> BBC web page says
> 
> 
> 
> referring to borough / district councillors. Not parish / town councillors.


 
Uncontested as in elections were not held this year not that they were appointed due to being unopposed.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I think it was pretty obvious when I said 'a lot are elected unopposed' that it was in reference to your comment on parish councillors you tit.


 
I dispute that you were being clear, but fair enough apart from calling my a tit you plum.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I dispute that you were being clear, but fair enough apart from calling my a tit you plum.


 
Your "" required an insult of proportionate magnitude. Thus, I stand by "tit" as a legitimate and proportionate insult.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Your "" required an insult of proportionate magnitude. Thus, I stand by "tit" as a legitimate and proportionate insult.


 
 numbnut


----------



## frogwoman (May 4, 2012)

i see labour have just got enfield and haringey but there's nothing about boris/ken etc anywhere on the bbc page.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2012)

Don't know if it's been asked but has a ruling party ever gained any councillors after winning a GE? I always thought that the local elections were a way of the public letting the government know not to be too cocky. I wouldn't be worrying too much if I was Cameron and Ed could've done better.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Don't know if it's been asked but has a ruling party ever gained any councillors after winning a GE? I always thought that the local elections were a way of the public letting the government know not to be too cocky. I wouldn't be worrying too much if I was Cameron and Ed could've done better.


 
Fucking hell you genius.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

WTF! Boris is upper class and proud of it!! From some Sloane Ranger on BBC now. So he's the 1%. Dont reckon thats a good thing. But I dont live in London.


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Fucking hell you genius.


 
You're being Bolshy today.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Fucking hell you genius.


 
Haha shut the fuck up smeg features


----------



## Red Storm (May 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Don't know if it's been asked but has a ruling party ever gained any councillors after winning a GE? I always thought that the local elections were a way of the public letting the government know not to be too cocky. I wouldn't be worrying too much if I was Cameron and Ed could've done better.


 
BBC had a good graph on earlier. It detailed the drops in support mid-term from 1981 to 2008. 

It concluded that a drop of more than 18% was needed to suggest a defeat at the next general election. It said the drop stood at 9% at 1pm today. 

However it didn't include the Lib Dem's in it. I would have thought it would have to due to the coalition.


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Labour majority in the GLA with Greens holding some influence.


Thing is though if BJ wins the mayoral election, does he have more power than the GLA? If so it aint democratic at all.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BBC had a good graph on earlier. It detailed the drops in support mid-term from 1981 to 2008.
> 
> It concluded that a drop of more than 18% was needed to suggest a defeat at the next general election. It said the drop stood at 9% at 1pm today.
> 
> However it didn't include the Lib Dem's in it. I would have thought it would have to due to the coalition.


 
Yes thank you for that I'll go have a look at it now.

Spanky boy I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> However it didn't include the Lib Dem's in it. I would have thought it would have to due to the coalition.


 
It's a key point as well


----------



## sunny jim (May 4, 2012)

Pearl twinset has just said we need some jokes in politics - is this why people have voted for him? Why would you vote for a joke?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Spanky boy I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BBC had a good graph on earlier. It detailed the drops in support mid-term from 1981 to 2008.
> 
> It concluded that a drop of more than 18% was needed to suggest a defeat at the next general election. It said the drop stood at 9% at 1pm today.
> 
> However it didn't include the Lib Dem's in it. I would have thought it would have to due to the coalition.


 
The BBC also keep forgetting that the Tories haven't actually won an election since 1992.


----------



## free spirit (May 4, 2012)

it appears my brothers semi deliberate slackness in not delivering any of the lib dem leaflets he used to religiously deliver around our area, coupled with me and me dad chucking them in the recycling bin come bin day wasn't quite enough to swing the balance, and our area was one of 2 in Leeds to re-elect a lib dem councilor.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

free spirit said:


> it appears my brothers semi deliberate slackness in not delivering any of the lib dem leaflets he used to religiously deliver around our area, coupled with me and me dad chucking them in the recycling bin come bin day wasn't quite enough to swing the balance, and our area was one of 2 in Leeds to re-elect a lib dem councilor.


You not a member any more then?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> SNP now have more councillors in Scotland than the Lib Dems have in the entire UK.


Nah, that's not right. SNP have 424 councillors, the LibDems had 431 elected just from this round of voting, never mind all those who were not standing this time. I think the LDs have 2775 in total.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BBC had a good graph on earlier. It detailed the drops in support mid-term from 1981 to 2008.
> 
> It concluded that a drop of more than 18% was needed to suggest a defeat at the next general election. It said the drop stood at 9% at 1pm today.


As been's pointed out previously that point made by Vine is a crap piece of analysis, it completely ignores the fact that the Tories didn't manage to get a majority last time, as well as the effects of the LibDem meltdown.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Nah, that's not right. SNP have 424 councillors, the LibDems had 431 elected just from this round of voting, never mind all those who were not standing this time. I think the LDs have 2775 in total.


 
It's really hard to find the full number of councillors in the UK, and the number broken down by party - I think there were around 21,000 councillors in England and Wales before the last round of unitaries were created.

ETA: It looks like prior to the election on Thursday there were around 9000 Tory councillors, 4,100 Libdems and I don't know how many Labour, loads of indies as well. Afaik that doesn't include Scotland or parish or community councils.

edited again to take into account the post below - ah right, I got the figures off the Local Government Association website - it might not have been updated since before the last locals last year.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It's really hard to find the full number of councillors in the UK, and the number broken down by party - I think there were around 21,000 councillors in England and Wales before the last round of unitaries were created.


In a link someone posted (I think BA) they said that the LibDems had 3111 councillors before this last round. I don't know where they got their figures from though.

Info about these elections in general isn't that easy to come by - I wanted to get the LD share of the vote in Wales and Scotland rather than the UK as a whole but can't find it.
It would also be good to the the shares of the votes broken down for the different regions in England.

The LDs are now the fourth party in Wales and Scotland but I reckon they could be also be behind the Greens and or UKIP in parts of England.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

This is where Fishergate could be useful... We need one of our psephologists to help.

I would like to start having a look at the number of seats where the Libdems got under 150 votes - and under 100 votes, and compare that with their votes in 2008 and 2011

I don't know if this site can help

http://www.local.gov.uk/home


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 5, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Thing is though if BJ wins the mayoral election, does he have more power than the GLA? If so it aint democratic at all.


He does and it aint democratic (as the voters in all those cities that rejected the system for them realised). The Tories have the support of only 32% of Londoners who bothered to vote:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17541752

It's the votes in this section that determine how many seats each party gets. With 12 Labour, 2 Greens and 2 Liberals against 9 Tories, and if Labour, Greens and Liberals work together (as they did in the previous assembly), Boris will be a bit of a US President without a majority in Congress. But I think 16 out of 25 is one short of a blocking majority. Anyone know?

How can it be democratic that a party with only 32% should be in the driving seat? Anybody for a referendum to end the mayor system in London too?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

A blocking majority would be two thirds of 25.


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 5, 2012)

What is two-thirds of 25? 16.666etc, ie 17? So it doesn't exist except in the unlikely event of one of the Tories voting with the majority.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

And to be honest I wouldn't be surprised to see the Libdems moving closer to Boris over the next few years as they increasinly rely on the anti-Labour vote.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

As DC mentioned in another post it is nice to see Labour make grounds, the Lib Dems getting fucked over and the Cons getting a slap. Very glad to see Brian Coleman getting a public kicking  

Pleased to see the BNP win nothing and their London mayor candidate finishing a solid last place.


----------



## articul8 (May 5, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> This is where Fishergate could be useful... We need one of our psephologists to help.
> 
> I would like to start having a look at the number of seats where the Libdems got under 150 votes - and under 100 votes, and compare that with their votes in 2008 and 2011
> 
> ...


Fisher_price seems to have disappeared since I called him out on his libellous claims and the personal spite behind them.


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2012)

ymu said:


> Bad luck.
> 
> Those who bet on over 800 must have got some pretty special odds.


 
Initially it was 6/5 for over and under but then came sharply in to odd on under so yes I think it would have been at least 3-1.

Anyway money back with Benita getting over 2.5% , £15 at 10/11  which will  have to go on Prescott to win the Humberside Police Concessioner post at 4/9.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

I have a strong feeling two-jags is in with a chance, if I put £50 on at 4/9 what return would I get (hardly ever do betting, so I don't really understand odds)?

ETA: worked it out £22.22? Not worf it son.


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. Was it Allison Hunter who said they'd win Glasgow? I think she was at one time an SNP strategist in their HQ, so she should have known that unrealistic boast would come back to bite her.


 
She's a councillor in Govan and a nasty piece of work frankly. Very much not on the Left of the SNP.


----------



## sunny jim (May 5, 2012)

.


----------



## sunny jim (May 5, 2012)

Sorry Londoners I had to delete my last post, but I am pissed off that its the only city in the UK that voted an Etonian fuckwit into power. 

eta: love you all really. Urban 75 rocks X


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Very glad to see Brian Coleman getting a public kicking
> .


 that was ACE!


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I have a strong feeling two-jags is in with a chance, if I put £50 on at 4/9 what return would I get (hardly ever do betting, so I don't really understand odds)?
> 
> ETA: worked it out £22.22? Not worf it son.


 
plus your stake. Getting a 50% return for what ( if he stands) is pretty much cast iron  bet is good in my opinion.


----------



## shagnasty (May 21, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread so tagged this on here you will all be pleased to hear Brian Coleman as been kicked of the fire fighting job 
The stripping of his posts means Cllr Coleman’s pay packet has been slashed from £120,000 a year to a £14,000 expenses budget.

what wonderful news


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2012)

Ta. Lovely bit of news to end to the work day.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Who's Coleman? A scabbing LibDem firefighter?


----------



## articul8 (May 25, 2012)

Clueless Tory ex chair of Fire Authority


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 2, 2012)

latest on brian coleman



> *Will fat cat Tory get his comeuppance?*
> 
> You might remember Brian Coleman. Once the highest paid councillor in Britain, this Barnet Tory angered anyone who crossed his path.
> As a former London Assembly member and chair of the fire authority he attacked firefighters and other workers. And as a cabinet member in Barnet he was responsible for its “easyCouncil” privatisation plan.
> But at the last election he was routed from both these positions. Now he has been arrested after allegedly assaulting a parking campaigner who helped get him kicked out. Could it finally be the end of the road for Coleman?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 2, 2012)

deserves it's own thread really


----------



## elbows (Oct 2, 2012)

The detail appears to be packed with comedy and facepalms.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...ted-for-assault-after-camera-row-8162659.html

​


> It happened at about 4.20pm yesterday when Mrs Michael, who led a vociferous campaign against parking changes introduced by Mr Coleman, spotted him apparently breaching parking rules as he went to a cash machine opposite her Buzz Café in North Finchley. Mrs Michael, 49, said: “I saw him pull up in the loading bay which I thought was outrageous given that he was involved in bringing in parking restrictions here.​“I got my phone and starting filming. He said ‘you can’t film me, give me the camera’.​“He then tried to grab my phone. An undercover policeman who was in the road ran to help me.​“He totally lost it and was shouting and screaming. Coleman then jumped into his car and drove off. I didn’t want him to get away so I jumped in the car with him.​“He then drove off with both doors open and then hit a truck. At that point I jumped out and he sped off.”​


​​Bwahaha.​


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 2, 2012)

I am not totally clued up about it, but what i can see is our shopping centre had a load of solar powered ticket vending machines for people parking ,they just put in their coins in and got their ticket to park,but all of a sudden a new system came in where you phoned a number on your phone to debit your prearranged account to park.He also made it so expensive to park in the station car park,that a car park that could fit a couple of hundred parked cars is down to about four or five cars


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2012)

Charged.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20027073



> Former London Assembly member Brian Coleman, 51, was charged with assault by beating after an incident in Finchley High Road on 20 September.
> The Conservative also faces a charge of "driving a mechanically propelled vehicle on a road/in a public place without reasonable consideration".
> Mr Coleman was bailed to attend Hendon Magistrates' Court on 5 November.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2012)

ah yes, but is he "officer class"?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 21, 2013)

articul8 said:


> butchersapron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why didn't you speak out!!!


----------



## articul8 (Feb 22, 2013)

don't remember typing that - good find!  I didn't have evidence of anything, just rumours, but knew they were serious enough to get shifted from his role at the very top of their internal organisation.   Looks like the cat has just left the bag.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Lord Rennard has been overseeing elections in Armenia


never heard it called that before


----------



## emanymton (Feb 22, 2013)

Now I don't want to make light of this situation, but just been catching up on this Rennard story and saw this line in the Channel 4 news site.



> Just last month, he attended a training weekend in Bedfordshire for prospective MPs


 wonder how many where there?


----------



## articul8 (Feb 24, 2013)

There is no way Clegg could not have known about this stuff.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 24, 2013)

of course Rennard being outed as a bottom pincher and boob fondler at a time when the Lib Dems are involved in a tight by election is _entirely_ coincidental.



sleazy old fat fuck.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 24, 2013)

articul8 said:


> There is no way Clegg could not have known about this stuff.


 


> The Liberal Democrats have _*"categorically"*_ denied claims leader Nick Clegg knew of allegations of misconduct against the party's former chief executive, Lord Rennard.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-21563589



Sounds like the sort of statement they may come to regret? The truth will out, and I think this one may come back to pinch their bums!


----------



## where to (Feb 24, 2013)

a journalist needs to get that denial from clegg's own mouth, sharpish. I am guessing he will be in lock down for a few days or more now though.

I think denial needs to be from his own mouth to bring him down, if smoking gun is indeed to emerge.

I am surprised how little chat there is on this story.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-21563589
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the sort of statement they may come to regret? The truth will out, and I think this one may come back to pinch their bums!


 

Bum pinched, I'd say.


----------

